# 2018 Big reaper Likes and Dislikes thread!!!!!



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here is where to put your likes list, the one thing I ask, is PLEASE PLEASE make it detailed, examples:

instead of I like witches, what about them? Do you want a spell book, potion bottles, wiccan items, broom, witchy wreath or signs. It will help your reaper, and keep you a happier victim!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, here's my detailed list, lol.  (I may add to this before sign ups end, so if you are my Reaper, please check here to make sure!)

I am running out of room for lots of little decorations, so things I can actually use would be more needed, though I'd love a decor piece or two if you found or made something you thought I'd love. I just don't have room for a whole box full, lol.
Indoors we have a Vintage, Rustic and Victorian style with a touch of spooky/creepy/hauntedness and a little cute/fun/whimsy. For Fall, I decorate in natural Fall colors and, for Halloween, I use orange and black with touches of green, silver and white, but other colors are okay as accents. Outside we have a cemetery with handmade stones. I made a pumpkin head scarecrow. We have JoLs all over the front porch. You can see pics of our current decor in last year's album on my profile page.

NEEDS & WISHES:
We have a 2 foot tabletop Halloween tree with Vintage ornaments. I still need a little tree skirt for it. Colors would be orange, black, white and silver, mostly. 
(The tree is about 14-15 inches at the widest bottom branches.)
We would LOVE some Halloween/Fall treats! Halloween themed chocolate bars, chocolates, candy, sodas, cookies, hot chocolates, flavored popcorns, coffee 
(for my husband)...any tasty snack in a Halloween/Fall theme. If you live near a Cost Plus World Market, they always have awesome stuff like that. Places like 
HomeGoods, Target and such have them, too! Anything you think looks fun and yummy that you can find near you! 
Jim Shore Halloween/Fall figurines
LED string lights-orange,purple and/or green
Halloween/Fall Candy Molds
LOVE Halloween PJ pants (Size Small Womens...not all black, as I have cats and lots of cat fur that sticks to black, lol. Some black on them is okay, though.) 
Halloween Fuzzy or Crew socks
Black or brown poseable fuzzy spiders
Jar Candles, Wax Melts/Tarts- I have a Pinterest board so you can see the types of scents I like. (Nothing with pine or patchouli.) 
https://www.pinterest.com/bdnd05/candle-and-wax-scents-i-love/

GENERAL LIKES:
Witchy stuff- No ugly, deformed witches or too cutesy, either. I prefer pretty, sweet looking witches, or traditional Halloween witches. Natural witch/magic stuff.
Cats, Owls, Pumpkins/Jack-O-Lanterns, Ghosts, Skeletons/Skulls. Bats, Spiders, Rats/Mice Crows/Ravens, Scarecrows (spooky/creepy burlap or pumpkin 
head ones)
Mercury Glass and Metallic Halloween/Fall items
Halloween/Fall bowls, glasses, mugs, serving plates/dishes, bakeware, ect. 
Anything Fall/Harvest- pumpkins, apples, grapevine, berries, acorns, hay bales, burlap, corn, spooky trees, fall leaves, wooden crates, ect.
Vintage Halloween: witch, cat, owl or pumpkin themes
Cute is okay if it's something you think I will really like, just not overly cute/kiddish or too much of it, though cute owls and kitties are always acceptable!
Painted wooden items and assorted crafty items/props you all make so well
I love Harry Potter stuff, especially Hedwig 
Love Hocus Pocus, especially Binx

DISLIKES & DON'T NEEDS:
Clowns/dolls, Zombies, Gore/gross stuff, Bugs (except Spiders), Satanic things, Aliens
I'm a vegetarian, so no dead animals/parts, real leather, real bone, ect. 
Movie characters such as Freddie, Jason, Saw, ect.
Pirate, Scientist, blow molds (unless it's a small, vintage tabletop light up blow mold)
No glitter, unless it's firmly sealed and can't fall off.
Potion Bottles- I have too many...unless it's a cool mercury glass one. Nothing with dead animal parts on the label, though, like wing of bat, ect.

I have a Pinterest page with quite a few Halloween/Fall/Witchy boards you can peek through! https://www.pinterest.com/bdnd05/

I have lots of things I love that I probably forgot to put on this list, so, you can scroll through all of my Pinterest boards, posts, pics and such for additional ideas for me! You can check out my decor albums from the past couple years, here, on my Profile Page, too, to see what I have and how we decorate! Have fun with it! Thanks, in advance, my darling Reaper!

Things I added after I sent my original list to bethene:

**I love Hocus Pocus...I especially love Binx!!!

**I added in that if you get me PJ pants, or any clothing, that all black is a no go, as I have four cats and their fur sticks to all black or dark navy clothing items!

**On the topic of cats...I have three girls and a boy who love kitty toys and catnip!

**I love Halloween/Fall throw pillows, too!! Again, same as clothing, not all black because of cat fur...though some materials don't attract cat fur as much.

**I should have added, above: When I say Halloween treats, I mean maybe one or two little fun, specialty seasonal items, not necessarily stuff like a bag of Snickers that I can buy at the store, myself, lol.

**I love Pusheen the cat! Halloween themed Pusheen stuff would be awesome! (The only one I have, currently, is the Pusheen kitty sitting in a pumpkin mini plushie from those little blind boxes.)

**For the LED string lights...not battery operated, just regular plug in ones, please.

**I could use a couple inexpensive, feathered, closed wings, non glittered fake crows...small ones like DT used to carry before they decided to coat them all in glitter...

**I saw a bunch of yummy smelling, fancy Fall/Halloween bar soaps and pumpkin shaped bar soaps at HomeGoods. I took a pic and pinned it to my Halloween Indoor Ideas and Fall Decor Pinterest pages...One of those would be fun if you see one. I didn't read the ingredients of any of them, but whatever one looks the most natural...animal friendly/cruelty free is even better!

**Also at HomeGoods, I saw a realistic white skull, a little smaller than lifesize, that had a beautiful, metallic green pattern all over it. I forgot to take a pic and wish I had purchased it. 

(I should note: Anywhere that I talk about HomeGoods, these items could be found at Marshalls or TJMaxx, too, as it's all the same company. I don't have a HomeGoods or a TJMaxx, and always have to go out of town to get to these stores, so that's why my lists tend to have items from these places, as I love these stores, lol. Same with Cost Plus World Market. My Future Reaper doesn't have to get me stuff from these places if they don't wish to or don't have these stores, either, I am just giving some specifics along with general likes to help my Reaper out as to things I like!)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Such an excellent likes and dislikes list. I need to put more thought into mine. WitchKitty just checked out your last years Halloween photos and you are not kidding about the treats. You must be a pastry chef! Very impressive.
Beautiful graveyard as well!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Such an excellent likes and dislikes list. I need to put more thought into mine. WitchKitty just checked out your last years Halloween photos and you are not kidding about the treats. You must be a pastry chef! Very impressive.
> Beautiful graveyard as well!


Lol, thank you. I do work in a bakery, but I have been baking since I was just a kid. I'm basically self and family taught. I can't wait to see your list and everyone else's!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/shadowpantherbl/

I KEEP UPDATING MY PINTEREST SO CHECK BACK NOW AND AGAIN

DISLIKES
upside down pentagrams
cute 
carnival 



I like tastefully gory (not sick gory) 

Colors I like: Green, blue, red, purple, black, grey, burnt orange

mild glitter okay

LIKES
WEB SHOOTER-used or homemade
vines-real or fake
skeletons (human or animal-NO CAT)
cemetery items-candles, moss, owls-anything that can be used on or in a cemetery 
dead, fall looking flowers
spiders
Victorian/gothic items
vultures-bone or featured
bats
frogs
wigs
skeleton parts
body parts/organs
plasma ball or disk
Frankenstein mask
embalming
medical tools
medical posters
specimen jars
urns
snakes
bugs
lab equipment
gargoyles
alien related
Egyptian related
potion bottles
plain bottles
zodiac material (Scorpio especially) 
Fortune teller related 
jewelry-any kind of odd/costume junk (garage sale/second hand store)
beaded curtains (think 60’s-lol)
bird cages
unique picture frames
gothic/medieval looking items
old keys and locks
shrunken heads
music sounds-like bubbling, wolves, wind ect.
voodoo items
Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers
old rotary phone-victorianish style
gargoyles
Spanish moss
door knockers
witch related
painted sign- with "Shadow World Haunt-Haunting the world one nightmare at a time"
mini tabletop tombstones 3"-6"
ornate pic frames (victorianish) 8x10 or 5x7
bone cameo's 8x10 or 5x7
potion bottles-eye of newt-bat wings-bones etc
mummy
witch
coiled bottom and elongated standing cobra (like it would sit in a basket and coming out)
old ink well
victorian clothing
primative stuffed black cat
mortar and pestle
animated props
voodoo dolls
ravens
Candle holder (vintage or gothic)
fire effects
jungle related
hotel related(keys, key rack, luggage)
doctors bag
mad lab items
"coffin" curtains in black, grey, red or purple
aliens
hanging spider cocoons
mantle/table clothes (lace with webs or skulls)
tiki masks
vintage funeral
pirate treasure
pirate coins
scarecrow mask


anything that can be re-purposed (candle stick holders metal or wood, candle stands, old plant stands, trays, etc.) You never know what you can come up with using other things. Example I just tore apart an old lamp and am turning it into a lantern and a candlestick holder and the rest not sure yet. Metal stands, mesh trash cans anything that can be re-imagined.


I like lots of things and odd works for me too. I am not picky other than dislikes. I do a lot of shopping at Goodwill and second hand stores. I can use anything in any theme except carnival. That theme just creeps me out for some reason-lo


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My likes:
I'm obsessed with witch's/witch themed decor/props, spell books, potion bottles, witch themed signs and wreathes, wiccian items, witch figurines, skeletons, bones, skulls, spooky/creepy dolls, flameless candles, any thing I could use in my witches kitchen display, gore, tombstones, anything I can use in my outdoor graveyard display, halloween related books, Supernatural(tv show), horror movies, anything Chucky related, Hocus Pocus, severed heads/hands/feet etc., spiders, halloween themed/related candle holders, fairies, halloween signs, creepy/scary scarecrows, creepy/scary clown props, homemade is ok, ghosts, masks(creepier the better)


Dislikes:
Disney, cutsy items, glitter


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so looking forward to this, I love looking through people's lists and getting inspiration!
I will keep updating my list, so please check back or have a look at my pinterest boards if you pick me and need ideas....

This year's theme needs

I am doing a Victorian asylum this year, so would appreciate anything that would fit in to that theme... In particular:
Lace table covers, ornate frames, decorative items
Creepy Dr's office stuff: Doctor's bag, Medical tools, Medical posters, wall hangings, specimen jars, medicine bottles
Body parts (can always do with a hand around halloween time.. ba doom tish) and bones, both human and animal (not real animal please!)
Mice, rats, creepy birds, ravens and crows
Lanterns pretty please! Victorian looking especially, or voodoo style draped mason jars.. any light holders

General loves and collections

I collect skulls so always welcome any additions. I've started with animal skeletons too
Cemetery items: gravestones (would love home made), candles, moss, birds
Creepy crawlies: bugs, rats, snakes, spiders
Gargoyles and items for my garden (rocks, halloweeny plants, severed statues heads etc)
Fortune teller: I have tarot and ouija, but a tarot cloth, crystal ball, bones and stones would be appreciated
Voodoo: any voodoo items, this is next year's plan! Voodoo dolls, sticks, signs, shrunken heads, bones please!
Witch: love potion bottles especially mercury glass, brooms, spell books. Not cute witch please, I like them to mean business.
I like gore, horror, 80s slasher too

Not so keen on...

Cute ornaments and miniatures, I don't really have space to display them
Not too heavy on the glitter please.. I'm a glitter magnet and end up looking like a twilight vampire.
I have a lot of spider web, so all set for that

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm pretty easy & my lists are usually short.

Likes:
- As always & forever, I'm a fan of vintage/vintage repro anything.
- JOLs & pumpkins of all sorts
- paper ephemera (old or new Beistle stuff, dollar store stuff, doesn't matter, I'm a sucker for a cardboard/paper figure or whatever).
- I'm a big Hammer fan (Christoper Lee & Peter Cushing, especially)
- I love Karloff's Frankenstein & the Mummy (Karloff in general).
- I've gotten into Halloween/horror stickers & pins of all sorts again (the metal backed or enamel pins not jewelry-like fancy pins).
- I'm a big Nightmare Before Christmas fan.
- I love "ugly" things too. If you pick something up & think "OMG who would want this thing, it's horrid" well I would want it. See my "Ugly Things Need Love too" thread for examples.
https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/183249-ugly-things-need-love-too.html

Dislikes:
I'm not a clown fan (unless it's one of the above mentioned "ugly" things), don't need anything overly glittered, & I say & mean this every year, I'm happy with whatever you send, homemade or store bought doesn't matter to me, because half the fun is getting stuff in the mail!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks so much reaper. Adding more as I think of things.

likes
Hocus Pocus
Bats
spiders
spider webs
Nightmare Before Christmas
Trick R' Treat Sam
Halloween kitchen towels and oven mits
witches (potion bottles, spell books, figurines,ect)
skulls/skeletons
black cats
taxidermy (fauxidermy)
crows / ravens
david pumpkins
Charlie Brown Halloween
Pan's Labyrinth
coffins (boxes,ect)
Classic movie Monsters
candles real or fake scented or not
creepy mirrors
wands
Halloween clothes (t-shirts mens xl or womens 2xl, socks, etc)
Rocky Horror Picture Show
skeleton cameos
Edgar Allen Poe 
zombies (walking dead, shaun of the dead, night of the living dead, dawn of the dead)
Elvira
Zombies 
I like the style of the black cats they have at Michael's Like this http://www.michaels.com/cat-sitting-on-pumpkin-by-ashland/10556331.html#q=black+cat&pmpt=qualifying&sz=24&start=20

anything for a 6 year old would be appreciated by her I am sure. She loves Halloween. 
I would be happy with pretty much anything. homemade or store bought are both okay with me. Thrift store/ second hand is always great! 

https://www.pinterest.com/HarleyQuinnMom/halloween/

dislikes 

glitter


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Here's my list!
1. Bones/skulls real or fake( a life sized human skull would be cool, also bird skulls,)
2. sideshow gaffs( I have an awesome fiji mermaid already from a previous Reaper, but things like shrunken heads and Gator Boy, or the Man Faced Fish and Fur Bearing Trout)
3. Halloween critters ( bats, rats, toads, etc.)
4. Classic movie monsters ( The Creature, Dracula, Frankenstein's Monster, the Mummy- posters, toys, drawing, paintings)
5. Campy 70's/80's horror ( like giant ants/spiders/ lizards/rabbits/frogs, The House on Haunted Hill, The Killer Shrews those kinds of things; posters, drawings, paintings or anything else related)
6. Anything appropriate for a 6 year old
7. Werewolves
8. Zombies ( toys, figures, paintings, drawings, “remains”)
9. Cryptid artifacts; Bigfoot, Jersey Devil, chupacabra, The Yeti. Could be preserved body parts, hair samples, plaster casts of tracks, “photographic evidence”, “eyewitness” drawings.
10. Anything you make yourself, and if nothing catches your eye in my list surprise me!
11. I'm making giant spiders, black cats, and vultures for outside display, so anything that fits with a general creepy Halloween theme; moss, spider web, creepy cloth, I could use things like that.
12. Anything Cthulu/Lovecraft related; drawings, paintings, posters, artifacts


I don't really like glitter, cutesy, and no zombie babies; I'm down for most everything else though.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

My Pinterest will give you an idea about the vintage items I like: https://www.pinterest.com/AstorReinhardt/retro-halloween/

Want:

Halloween McNuggets (that I don't have)
1990 Halloween McWitch Pail (the neon green one with open eyes and a green lid)
Sheets the Ghost Beanie Baby
Goosebumps Taco Bell toys (I have the mummy in a coffin one)
Ghostbusters toys from the 1980s (slime can, figures...I have two Peter Venkman figures, one from the "power pack" line and the other one is the normal Real Ghostbusters line. Both are missing accessories though)
Goosebumps books (these are the ones I have: https://www.goodreads.com/review/list/36093681-astor-reinhardt?shelf=goosebumps going for a full set...I'd like to get the original ones, not any reprints please)
Goosebump toys/games/items (there are several board games from the 1990s that I'd love to have...complete of course)
Vintage items (blow molds, beistle, plastic toys, noise makers, ad's from old magazines, old magazines focusing on Halloween...I mean vintage stuff like 1940s-1950s)

Halloween McNuggets I have (good website to see what I'm missing: http://sydlexia.com/mcnugget_buddies.htm):

1993 Ghost and Vampire (McBoo McNugget and McNuggula [I have the witch nugget/Witchie McNugget but not the outfit and I have the monster/Monster McNugget nugget but not the outfit])
1996 Fairy Princess, Dragon, Alien (I have the rock star outfit but not the nugget)

Likes:

Vintage items
Items from 1980s-1990s
Zombies
Ghostbusters (NOT the female version)
Goosebumps (vintage stuff only)
Video games (Atari/NES/Genesis) [Haunted House on the 2600, Castlevania III, Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street on the NES, Splatterhouse 2 or 3 on the Genesis are some of the games I don't have yet)
Nightmare Before Christmas
Hocus Pocus
Friday the 13th, Nightmare on Elm Street, and Halloween movies (the NECA figures for instant)
The Shining (LOVE the movie and the book. Had my eye on the Funko Pops...would like those)
Funko Pops

Dislikes:

Glitter
Super gory stuff
Overly cute stuff (a few exceptions are Hello Kitty items, Japanese Halloween items, My Little Pony items...) [Favorite pony is Pinkie Pie (the G4 one), but I like old MLP stuff too]
Babies
Supernatural stuff (magic/wicca and so forth...just not into it)
Bones (real or fake)
Spiders
Clowns
Aliens
Newer Halloween items (hard to explain but I've seen so many Halloween things and they all seem the same now. Vintage looking new items are fine usually. But modern Halloween stuff is a hard pass for me unless it's related to something I like)
Large items (anything taller then 3-4 feet would be too much for me, I like displaying small items and figures.)
Candy corn

I think that's it? I'm an incredibly picky person I know. My theme this year is childhood Halloween...thus why I named a lot of 1980s-1990s stuff. I'd love to do a vintage 1940s-1950s Halloween theme but I just don't have enough items for it...which is also why I listed those things.

One more thing. While I don't dislike homemade goods...I'm not really...into them? I have very selective tastes and I just don't think people can craft something to fit my taste...but hey who knows. Just...keep that in mind, I'd be happier with something bought then crafted.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you, dear Reaper.

I’m a recycling/ environmental nut please keep that in mind. Check out my Pinterest page if you get stuck. We are doing Werewolves and Gypsies this year. Voodoo inside. Don’t stress I’m easy and I’m sure I will love whatever you send. I have 2 boys ages 10 and 12, and their fuzzy little sister (Cat) Maggie who is 7

DISLIKES:
Cute
Upside down pentagrams
Glitter
Things that harm the environment.

LIKES:

Repurposed items
Handmade
Items found at second-hand stores 
I like Halloween art
Black and white pictures of Cemeteries. They line my hallway
Bones (real or fake)
Cemetery items
Cthulhu
Witch balls
Tarot
Universal monsters.
Occult things.
Zombies
Frogs
Crows/Ravens
Rats
Mask
Wigs
Lab equipment
Victorian/ Gothic
Vultures
Witchy things
Bats
Cats
Chocolate & Peanut butter
Colorful cloth (gypsy tent)


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's my list - **subject to updates as I think of them!**

I'm not picky. Anything new or used or made is great! Glitter is perfectly acceptable (Spawn is a dancer so the Hubby accepted the fact there will always be bling in the house) 

My house is really small, so I don't really need anything else for indoors, but if you find / have / made something really cool & unique & unusual for a witch's kitchen / apothecary, send it on over! I'm cool with bones.

Outside, I have Maple Grove Cemetery. The basic cemetery pretty much stays the same, but I have a bus-load of skeletons that I have do different things every year - usually doing & wearing goofy things. They're going to be trick-or-treating this year. 

This year my plan is adding a pumpkin patch and I've also scored a really cool window, so I'll be making a shack of sorts for the "crazy cat lady" skellies to be handing "candy" out of. 

In a nutshell.... 
Likes / needs
pumpkins / jack-o-lanterns (happy / traditional faces or plain pumpkins I can carve myself - but lighted or light-able either way)
those flat metal pumpkin/JOL yard stakes are awesome (I have some big ones, would prefer smaller - volleyball sized ones)
either black or obnoxiously colored material for curtains in the shack (it's going to be approximately 4 feet wide x 6 feet tall and probably 2-3 feet deep)
a beaded curtain would be awesome!
Nutcrackers! (yes, there are Halloween ones)
blowmolds of any size
basic (cheesy) costumes to fit 3 & 5 foot skeletons (black cape & fangs for dracula / straw hat & plaid shirt for scarecrow / etc) but I have a witch & cat costumes. 

Dislikes
Blood & Gore 
Name brand stuff (Disney / Peanuts / Freddy / Jason / etc)
Zombies / Aliens / Clowns


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I added a couple more items to my list..

A thank you to my future reaper.
I love witches, especially the wicked witch of the West. I collect witch dolls and figurines, while I have received several from former reapers,I I would love to have more!! I would love a kitchen witch Also would love a pattern to make my own witch doll 
I also have started collecting ghost figurines, I received a stuffed ghost which is the cutest !! so something like that would be cute, 
black cat figurines, 
scary trees, I found one at a garage sale, so another to go with (figurine or what ever you find!)

Adult woman or teen porcelain dolls (if possible, over 20 iches, and for how to tell adult, think boobs,lol) also tiny, 5- 8 inch to make pixies,etc out of,, I have not yet , but plan on creating characters out of the dolls, so am collecting as many as I can (examples of the characters; fairies, witches, gypsy, gothic, vampire, goddeses, storybook characters, etc),....fabric too, elegant, gothic, witchy , gypsy, velvet, taffeta, tulle,etc that I can make characters outfits. 
If anyone can find a smallish print harlequin patterned material, especially satiny, I would be thrilled
Narrow lace, and trims,all colors. Even thrift store people clothes, in like fancy dresses,skirts,in velvet, satin, etc. Small items for the dolls(jewelry pieces??) , examples : a bow and arrow set , sword and shield, cauldron, lantern,books,witch broom,teapot,hourglass, etc for a 20 to 25 inch doll, I would love a pattern to make a victorian style dress for a 20 plus inch doll.

Adult Halloween color book

Halloween dish towels and pot holders

Glass bowl(covered?) to make into a terrarium

Halloween ornaments and tree skirt for a 4 foot tree

. I love crystals,geodes quartz,amethyst, etc any pretty stone! lol!. Also jewelry made out of them.

Ghosts, spiders,webs, spider victim, any creepy item or character for my graveyard

Candy and goodies, especially chocolate

I have 3 kitty fur babies.

Dislikes Zombie babies, bloody and gory dolls, movies, basically no bloody and gory anything, creepy and spooky is more my style


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

*LIKES*

To torment my Reaper by making incredibly undetailed, even vague, lists. 



What? No good?

OK OK OK

Pottermania

So, this year we're trying something that may become a new tradition. We're kicking off the Halloween season at the end of September by taking part in the Queen City Mischief and Magic event - aka the Potter Party, where the town of Staunton, VA turns itself into Hogsmeade for the weekend. The Deduction is doing a Hermione cosplay for this; I'm working on a Fantastic Beasts era auror impression. So something that fits in with either of those themes would be great. Except for wands. We've got the wands covered. 

Actually, if you sew, and feel like taking on Hermione's bloody beaded bag, I will love you forever.

Oh, and in case you were wondering, Mrs. Auditor is planning to go as a NoMaj. Unless I can talk her into doing a Fantastic Beasts era impression...she would totally rock the 1920s style...but I digress. 

Witches

I have a thing for Witches. Have a small collection of Witch-related items. Statues, dolls, plaques, nutcrackers, paintings, drawings, candles, carvings, photos...wicked Witches, Wiccan Witches, funny Witches, scary Witches, sexy Witches, love them all. Shakespearean Witches, mythical Witches. Black Hat Society. If it ties in a Witch, I'm gonna love it. 

Dio de los Muertoes

Sugar Skulls Rule! Real (sugar ones, not real skulls...), fake, candles, items with sugar skull and Day of the Dead motifs. 

Vintage

Some people seem to have a hard time with this one. Not sure why. I'm totally fine with reproductions, know how hard it can be to find originals. For inspiration, take a look here: http://www.vintagehalloween.com/

I have a special interest in reproduction vintage-y Halloween tin signs. I decorate my blacksmith shop with them. (No, that's not a set for the haunt. It's a working blacksmith shop.) 

Nightmare Before Christmas

Anything Jack. Jack Skellington is my spirit animal. During a visit to Disneyland earlier this year, it was scientifically proven that I am, in fact, Jack Skellington. I AM THE PUMPKIN KING!!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!!!

*DISLIKES*

Detailed lists. 

Blood and gore. A little is fine, but just a little.
I feel the same way about glitter as I do about blood and gore. A tiny touch goes a long way.

Dead or undead kids...that's a No. Grown ups, I'm fine with, but kids...no.

Demonic/Satanic

Mrs. Auditor is deathly afraid of clowns. I would like to stay married to her. And alive. So...clowns, total nonstarter. Hope you understand. 

Bigfoot related things. They're cool, but we've had sightings here. And the Big Guy gets insulted by most impressions of him, and I like to keep the Australopithecus next door happy so...we'll pass. 

How's that?


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

I’m not planning on a party this year as I will be heavily pregnant in October. Im trying to focus more on my outdoor display, and may have a few people over for some ghoulish eats, because if I don’t make something Halloween related I’ll go crazy!

Likes:
Gothic/ Victorian chic
Ravens and owls
Harry Potter (I’m a Slytherin!)
Dark magical items, witchcraft
Kitchen/bath decor. My upstairs bathroom has a Victorian and bat theme
Vampires
Fortune teller items (I already have a crystal ball, tarot cards, and black sheer fabric, but could use some additional items of flesh out an outdoor scene)
Dragons! Bones, skin, treasure, etc.
Gargoyles
Things to make even more ghoulish eats, like a hand mold for meatloaf, etc. I already have tons of baking pans though.
Outdoor decor. I have a few hand made Harry Potter and Doctor Who themed tombstones and a large spider web with big fuzzy spiders. I could use anything additional to flesh it out a bit more.

Dislikes:
Movies/CDs, I have not way to play them.
Folk style, cutesy
Cheesy wording (like boos for booze)
Circus or clown items
Excessive orange 
Alien anything
Horror movie characters, unless vampires or the universal classics
Glittery items, but sequins are okay. I have animals in the house and a baby on the way!
Ornaments or mini village items

I hope that is specific enough! I feel like I am learning how to draft my list better with each Reaping!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Likes-- My pinterest page really spells out what I love about Halloween!

Nightmare before Christmas- Lock, Shock, and Barrel-- their masks would be awesome!
Trick-R-Treat Sam!
Vintage Halloween- Specifically pumpkins/witches/ghosts- paper decorations, retro inspired looking blow molds. I'm not looking for necessarily vintage goods- just things that appear vintage.
Bethany Lowe Halloween looking items- shelf sitters or items to display.
Vintage blow molds- would love anything haunted house, but appreciate any. Can't go wrong with a good ol' jack-o-lantern!
Old school/ vintage looking jack o lantern treat pumpkins
Old school/vintage looking devils
Skeletons/and or/ bones that we could have outside in our graveyard.
Different animations for our Halloween Fx projector (bought it at Home Depot!)
Spiders to hang up outside in our graveyard. We cover our entire house with spiders of all sizes!
Spiderwebs / beef netting to make realistic looking webs
Moving portraits (the ones when you look one way are something, then another way and they morph into something demonic/gross/scary). Love the black and white or antique ones.
Ghosts/spirits I could hang up. Would love a cocooned corpse- it would totally go along with our spiders that decorate our house.
yard breakers
clever tombstones. We add to our graveyard every year!
New jack-o-lantern carving patterns. We use them up every year and always looking for some fun ones!
Old school masks-- classic characters= like a witch, devil, ghost, Frankenstein, werewolf,etc.



Dislikes-
Excessive glitter
Clowns. Hate them.
Zombie anything
Aliens
Gore
Pirate


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I finally sat down to make a list. I will probably think of other things later and need to edit but here we go

Likes: 

Inside we decorate Victorian/Gothic/Spooky library/Creepy Plant Conservatory. Would like anything to make more creepy plants like dolly arms, vines, vases, … love anything thrift store/repurposed. 
We have a curiosity cabinet that could always use something more. 
I love black and white graveyard photos. Some day want to do a wall of them. 
We love entertaining. Your favorite Halloween music would be fun to play in the background. We have a lot of wine glasses but platters, bowls, beverage napkins would be welcome. 
I purchased the barnacle bust from Grandinroad. Thinking of decorating them bathroom with spooky/nautical theme and that might extend outside for the theme next year with pirates. Anything you think might be good for this room. 
Theme outside this year will be Coco (Dia de los Muertos) in our graveyard. Need lots of orange and red flowers, plastic picados, pvc candles, fake food, anything to dress up the skeletons, etc. We have some homemade and some store bought grave markers, some fencing, a few skeletons. Plan on painting their faces. Might even try and paint the skeleton dragon and horse. Need anything for lighting in the graveyard. Would love your ideas for this area. 

Dislikes:

Aliens
Too much blood and gore
Zombie babies
Zombies
Glitter
Too cutesy

I already have too many:

Potion bottles
Candles and candlestick holders
Bats, rats, snakes, spiders


Favorite items from years past have been homemade things like framed poisonous plant photos, flower arrangement in a skull, vampire killing kit, corpsed pumpkin, hand painted items like recipe box or paintings…anything handmade actually. I would love to add your crafting masterpiece to my collection. 
I thought I had photos of our decorations on my profile but when I just checked there are not longer there. I will see if I can upload some before the reaping begins. Thank you in advance my lovely Reaper!



I finally uploaded photos of the decorations from last year. That took forever!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Witches/Wizards:
Cauldrons, Witch/wizard Hats, Spell books, Brooms, Wands. Anything to do with Harry Potter (Hufflepuff . I would really like some good potion recipe pages. The only think witchy that I don't like is the crashed witches and the curly toed witch shoes.

Animals:
Black cats, ravens, rats/mice, owls, bats, spiders, DRAGONS, wolves, mythological creatures of any sort. skulls/skeletons. I've been collecting the Crazy Bonez animals the past few years

Hocus Pocus movie: 
I love every bit of that movie! black flame candle, my own Book… Anything really! 

The Addams Family (from the TV show specifically): 
I adore Gomez and Morticia! I would love a Thing or Cousin It prop.

The Classic Monsters:
Dracula/Vampires (not twilight). frankenstein and his bride. werewolves/wolfman, mummies, etc.

Lighting:
candlesticks, candelabras, LANTERNS, string lights, Black lights!

creepy plants: 
eye ball plant, fly traps, even some creepy looking fake plants for fish tanks just as long as they aren't neon, etc

ghosts: 
I like all ghosts. even cutesy ones!

bust statues: 
I once heard someone mention a 'hall of ancestors' and I love that idea and would love some busts to start my own 'ancestor' collection

Graveyard: headstones, spooky trees (love trees!), pumpkins/gourds/jack o lanterns

Haunted Mansion: disney version or otherwise. A madame leota would be amazing. Anything that could give the home interior a spooky vibe.

Zombies are okay. I do have a neat zombie poster and a life size standing zombie prop that could use some other things to go with it so its not so random.

I would like to start collecting faux specimen jars or oddities, as of now I have very very few things and I'd LOOOVE some more! haha 

I can always use more creepy cloth or a spider web or 3. 

Anything that is antique or old looking is great. Homemade things are awesome!



Halloween Dislikes:
baby dolls, excessive gore, cutesy things, clowns, serial killers, and i don't dislike it, but i'm not a huge fan of nightmare before christmas.
No potion bottles this year, my collection is getting a bit large!
NO outdoor decorations please!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here’s my list! I’m so excited and love reading everyone’s lists!

Likes 

Horror movies- Love love love all different ones. Some of my favorites are Nightmare on elm street, Critters, Candyman, classic universal monsters like wolf man, Dracula, Frankenstein, American werewolf in London. I love everything to do with horror movies. Some ideas would be posters, toys, figures, handmade items. I own most of the actual movies so I don’t need those. I love horror enamel pins also. Our media room is all horror movie themed so things to go in there would be awesome,like pillows, wall plaques, magnets stuff like that. All that stuff stays up year round. 

I am also pretty obsessed with owls. 

This years party is going to be a mix of everything we’ve accumulated over the years. So just about anything is good.

Owls, Spiders, bats, skeletons, black cats, witch items like spell books, brooms, witches hats and cauldrons are all great. Plastic animal skeletons. 

Lighting would be great too. Rope lights in white red or orange. Colored bulbs. Candles in fall scents (apple or pumpkin) the Leaves candle from bath and body works is my all time favorite.

We love Nightmare before Christmas. We are looking to add a Zero to our outside display this year. 

Love Halloween themed mugs. 
I find myself in need horror/ Halloween coasters for my table. 
We are trying to gross out are party guests this year so edible bugs would be fun for our party. 
Glitter is fine. 
We have a Halloween tree and would love to add more ornaments to it.
Candy and treats are always welcome at our house.

Here’s my Pinterest also to get more ideas
https://www.pinterest.com/HauntingOwl143/

I will add more as I think of things, so keep checking this list!

Dislikes- 
Aliens
Pirates
Retro Halloween stuff is not really my thing
(1960s-1970s)
Baby dolls


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Dearest Reaper,

Thank you for taking the time to bring me such joy! I can assure you whatever I receive I will be pleased!

Dreaming of doing a tiny NYC living room haunt for the neighborhood kids (ages 5-14ish). We have a tight knit building and kids often wander in anyhow so this year I want to amp it up a little. It’s a smaller room with 1 big window, 3 tall book shelves, a love seat and a couch. Also usually too many guitars. 

Likes/needs General: 
Repurposed/recycled items
Classic movie monsters 
bats 
Sea creatures 
Witches (I think I genuinely like all witches/ all things witchy, both mythical and real)
Cabins in the Woods
Side show
Cryptid artifact
black cats (I have two) 
Spooky plants 
Scary hands
Skeletons 
Vintage beistel style 
Homemade 
Elegant 
Lace
Teal pumpkins
Anatomical hearts 
Foreign language (I'm a translator)
Poetry 
Spooky stories
Records (I already have Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House, Beetlejuice, Jaws, Phantom of the Paradise, Rocky Horror Picture Show, and the 1969 Haunted Mansion)

Specific items: 
Tarot Cards
Scary throw pillows (crimson red couch and soft yellow love seat)
Spooky lighting 
Wall art (love ghastly black and white images (just avoid hangings please, but would love death portraits, ectoplasm, etc.), killhouettes, holographic/changing images, vintage-y feeling anything)
Clothing/accessories (no earrings, but scarves, hair flowers, necklaces, pins, aprons, skirts (m), jammie pants (L), socks) 
Hand towels 
Kitchenwares (plates, cloth napkins, serving plates/bowls, glassware, baking dishes, etc) 
Bathroom decor (sadly no shower curtain, but could use bath mats, towels, hand towels, and window/shower clings)
Skeleton/corpse/tape ghost/ scary hands (would love corpsed, witches, skeletal, ghostly…would love things that stand on their own or can be affixed to a wall)
Spooky plants



Dislikes/don't need 
Clowns 
Zombie babies 
Leather 
Meat 
Cutesy 
Heavy glitter (I like glitter but my partner doesn't so has to be minimal) 
Maggots/worms/moths/butterflies 
Anything very large (in an apartment) 
Anything requiring outdoor space 
Food (I love to eat, but my post office “loses” items with food in it every time)
My Pinterest (please note most of my boards have creepy influences so don’t be afraid to stary outside of the halloween ones!): https://www.pinterest.com/tashura/


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The theme this year is Coco, the movie. I can use a lot of orange flower petals to make that pathway the were walking on. Sugar skulls in bright colors, or Halloween colors will work. 
Likes: pumpkins, bats, witches, skeletons, magik,steampunk, fairies, fairy tales, Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Nightmare Before Christmas, outdoor lights, the colors blue, purple, orange and black, I can always use creepy cloth. I also like baking and gardening. 
Dislikes: Gore, the color red.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

unlovedpoet said:


> I’m not planning on a party this year as I will be heavily pregnant in October.


Congratulations Unloved


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm focusing on outdoors this year to amp up my yard display. Inside theme will be Classic Universal Monsters. I was going to do it last year and didn't end up having a party, so I get to use all the cool stuff my fab reaper got me last year!

Likes:

Bones
Skulls
Tombstones
Skeleton animals
Spiderwebbing
String Lights
Skulls
Grey and Black Spray Paint
Gargoyles of any kind
Bats
Black Cats
Spiders
Potion Bottles
Black fabric
Anything Frankenstein, Dracula or Wolfman

Dislikes:

Clowns
Creepy Dolls
Excessive Gore
Cutesy Halloween

I have loved everything I've ever gotten from a reaper, so you can't go wrong!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

LIKES:

Crows and Ravens
beef netting for a huge spider
lights..big, little anything
black cat
bones
ground breaker (any kind)
pumpkins
vintage white victorian clothes, any sizes..can be newer and look old!
bats
big bats
bigger bats
lanterns
I love creepy cloth..I could wear it..I need lots

I am having a hard time on this...oh well..


Don't need list:

clowns 
blood and gore
movie guys
potions
spider webs
glitter or cute
inside stuff unless its maybe a candle
purple stuff
pirates
creepy baby dolls



hmmm, will have to think more later on..


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

My Halloween Aesthetic:

I've loved Halloween all my life and I would describe my Halloween aesthetic as traditionally classic with a modern flare. What this means is I really love orange, black, and off white color schemes, I love jack-o-lanterns especially. The jack-o-lantern is like my signature piece, the penultimate symbol of Halloween...I even have one tattooed on my arm. I like all of the traditional symbols of Halloween...black cats, witches, vampires, mummies, etc but done in a way that's useful(like a black cat serving dish or a vampire mug) because I do like to entertain so anything that falls under that category would be adored. If it's not something that I can use then I like my display pieces to really be unique and interesting...something you don't always see. For example, I picked up a mummy bust from HomeGoods last year, I bought the Ouija board serving tray from Target last year as well as a Ouija board cheese tray. I also bought a white marbled skull from HomeGoods. This year I'm looking at the black and gold wall mounted hands from Grandin Road, the Edvard Munch style scream picture from Pier1. Oh and I definitely picked up the 3 skull lamp from Cracker Barrel!

What I'm looking for:

I'm really looking for more wall art, as my apartment is not the biggest and I don't have a TON of space to display things. Where I do have space is on my walls and also in my dining area, which is why I'm definitely interested in entertainment pieces that have that old school, orange and black, traditional flare. For example I bought a vintage styled ceramic black cat tray from At Home this year, as well as an orange and black striped tea mug/saucer set. Table runners, candles(I LOVE candles -- I love dark, smokey scents like Haunted Hollow from Yankee Candle, Witches Brew, and Poisoned Apple from Bath and Body but CLOVE is honestly my favorite scent ever). I started a Halloween tree last year so a skirt for it would be nice or any Halloween ornaments! Halloween ornaments would be AMAZING. There's also always more room for creepy cloth and skulls/bones(real or fake). I'm also looking for orange twinkling fairy lights. And anything hand made is always a plus!

My best friend and I started our own podcast this year called The Haunted Heart podcast, it's centered around true crime, paranormal, witchy things so I'm totally into anything in those categories that would help with episodes(like books for example). I love a good horror t-shirt as well, Michael Myers is my favorite but I also love Leatherface, The Shining, Trick R' Treat, etc. 



Not interested in:

I definitely prefer quality over quantity. I just don't really have a need right now for things like small plastic skulls, tiny rubber bats or mice or like "party favor" things. I would much rather have one really interesting piece as opposed to a bunch of smaller, non-useful things. I don't mind glitter but I have my limits with it. I don't like super cutesy things or licensed decor(NBC for example). I LOVE NBC but I just don't like to decorate with it because I prefer to keep my decor centered around my own aesthetic. I love clowns and carnival stuff but don't have a use for it this year. We did a big witch theme last year for our Halloween party so I don't really need anymore witchy items like potions or spell books, unless of course they're just REALLY cool. I'm also not a huge fan of animatronics or spirit props, things that light up or make super annoying noises. Also not a fan of pirates/sea themes. 

I don't mind gore or satanic/dark things but it's our off party year and so I don't really have a need for anything super dark or scary.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Likes & Dislikes
Once again I am having a Halloween party this year and I plan to decorate with the basic orange & black and some pumpkins. This year I am adding a Hocus Pocus theme to my dining room. So anything is always welcome for my party.

I do a yard haunt every year - I have a cemetery with lots of tombstones and a couple of props, could always use a hanging ghost, groundbreakers or more lights. I have a section with pumpkins/jack o lanterns and another section Hocus Pocus themed with the three witches, an awesome spell book, potion bottles, a toad, etc. Anything for my outdoor haunt is always welcome too!

:Some Ideas:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus
-Witch Brooms
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it – I want to set up my living room with a Haunted Mansion theme for my party.
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall stuff from Bath & Body Works & Yankee Candle - love anything from these places!!
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights (the really cheap ones)
-Spotlights
-Halloween Throw Pillows/Blankets
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too
-And glitter is totally ok haha!


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Pinterest Halloween Boards:
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween/
https://www.pinterest.com/nikatnite6/halloween-party-ideas/


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i'm pretty easy to please. you can look in my profile album to see what i have gotten in the past. loved all of it. i also in my profile album have ...props i would like to have...that can give you ideas. i love love love homemade. i like scarey and halloweeny. bats, rats, crashed witches, blow molds, and door knockers i embellish in. Although i have plenty of the common black rubber rats and bats. So none of those please. i would like some witch paper dolls. they can be store bought, thrift bought, or homemade by you. i like witch dolls. store bought, thrift bought, or made by you. i dont like ones made for little kids though. i wouldnt mind a kitchen witch that is musical or a kitchen witch that has light up eyes. i would like an adult halloween coloring book. i would like a 12 inch [give or take] troll door and an 8 inch [give or take] couple of windows to tack on my tree trunk. someone could make me a nice size maneating plant. one with a nice big mouth. i have a couple of vampire kits. but another one would be very useful. i had a little frieg ghost that lit up and said phrases when you opened the door. a smudge stick and holder would be delightful. i could use a witch ball to hang outside my door. a walking dead dog tag would be nice. gnomes and toadstooles for my gnome garden. a halloween recipe box and recipies. i dont have much in the way of vultures or werewolves. so there you can pretty much go hog wild. if you are a good drawer you could make me a sign [18 by 18] of a scary clowns head with fangs showing and the words....free hugs here. A DVD or vhs with Susan lucci playing a scrooge part in a movie similar to the Christmas Carol. Also I would like 36 inch Christmas trees. An orange one and a yellow one. I have a champagne one. So make sure it is yellow and not champayne. A few years ago one of my reapers made me some clothing for my standard sized lawn flamingos. They are so cute. I got a dress suit for a man flamingo that could be worn as a vampire suit, grooms suit and such. I got a witch outfit. I got a turkey outfit. And I got a Santa outfit. If anyone is handy at sewing they could make me a few outfits. Maybe a bunny suit. A leprechaun suit. A brides dress. A brides maids dress. A crocodile or alligator outfit. Some ballerinas dresses. I have pallets set out for my flower gardens. I heard someone planted a petting zoo. I want to do this. So maybe a petting zoo sign would be fun. And some seed packets. I'll have to find a list of the seeds. Also I like signs to put in my flower beds. I have a few. But more would do. One that I would like is jack and the bean stalk. Or another is there was an old lady who lived in a shoe. Other than those 2 just cute whimsical ones. I like doilies. Lacy ones or ruffled ones. And. I plan on going as a bride this year. I have a black fedora with a bird on its brim someone gave my grandson. I love it. Well. I would like a white fedora with some netting added. And maybe a small white dove or 2 in a nest on the brim. Maybe a small red rose with the birds. And maybe you could write bride on one side. I don't want the fedora to be one of those straw ones. And i already have my costume. And I have already a bouquet of flowers. It has a head in it. Maybe a nice hat box for the hat. In dollar General there was a dog skeleton for 8 dollars. I have the frog. Bird. And rat. But I would like the scorpion. And spider.

dislikes...gory, cutsie, glittery, zombie babies, candles, dolls made gory, and i'm not into masks...and i have so many movies already, i would be hard to buy for. I dont care for towels either. would like a midnight syndicate cd...monsters or the 13th hour. and any nox arcana cds would be fine.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok finally official signed up 

 Dear reaper check this list i have updated since i sent to bethan

*My style is Gothic*

Black, Red and Purple are my favorite colors

 

i would love, love love a 12 inch Gothic metal cross,

i want to hang rosary from it

Some cool gothic rosarys

I also would love some small metal crosses

Gothic frames any size

Gothic box of goodies would be cool

My bathroom is bats would love a bat or skull soap dispenser

Love candle holders think Gothic style here

Candles real and battery operated

Wax melts

Love skulls real and fake , glass

Vampire kit

Love metal lanterns all shapes and size

Gothic bird house would be cool

Skull flower arrangement with black and purple flowers

Coffin clock

Gothic clock

Coffin ring box

Love coffins so coffin anything

Love essential oils, eucalyptus, Dragon blood

Love haunted mansion

Gothic Lamp
Gothic Mirror 
love chandeliers all sizes 

Ravens/ Crows

pumpkins with gothic look


Would love a gothic doll check out my pintrest page for what I mean



*Nightmare Before Christmas*

love nightmare before Christmas this is my theme at Christmas time inside and out side . I also have a collection of stuff in my bed room of NBC

anything from nightmare before Christmas reap would be cool

coffee cups,

throws figurines,

diary's

water mug

blow ups

oggie boggie dice,

oggie boggie mask

if you can sew nbc stockings would be cool

if can paint nbc Halloween town sign would rock

any thing nightmare before Christmas i will love

Nightmare before Christmas tree skirt
Inflatables of nightmare before christmas
If you sew some nbc stockings 
Also need pumpkins 12 inch or bigger for inside the hearse seance 


pins


*
2019 is mad hatter tea party*

thinks i could use

tea cups gothic look

pocket watch

Glass top hat

Gothic Hat Pin
mushrooms 


Gothic Tea pot

some ideas to help you 

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/big-reaper-ideas/


other

I collect avon cape cod red glass

I have a kerilian bear dog she is my baby girl

Love choc covered almonds

I would love a poison apple mug
bath bombs
Disney Alice in wonderland teas 
love skull hand towels 
love bat hand towels 
Gothic halloween bath bombs 
my kitchen is done in bats and coffins year around 
My bathroom is done gothic with bats and skulls year around 
and my bedroom is a gothic theme purples and black  
i also love haunted mansions stuff , pins, anything haunted mansion 
I love Halloween dish towels with skulls, bats 

i love stuff that is giving a make over that is my specialty giving something new life 



*dislike
*


blood

body parts

blood . gross
Zombies
Clowns

cute halloween

oujia boards


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki, now that's the way to make a Reaper list! I love how everything is so detailed and such a variety. Actually, there's a lot of great lists this year; I prefer a list with specific items so I can get my victim exactly what they want. 

I'm working all weekend but I'll try to get my list up on Monday. I haven't been a total slacker though - I did make two Pinterest boards for my SR to display the style I'm going for...and then I kinda got lost in Pinterest land......


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

First, to my Secret Reaper, Thank You, I already love it!

I will always take *Ravens and Crows* of all shapes and sizes. They can be folk art, candle holders, stuffed for the house and yard, any and all things Ravens. I would really love one with movement, but know that can expensive so I am happy with anything Raven related

I need black cat stuff. I could really use some silhouettes for out in my cemetery. The cats, like the ravens, can be all shapes and sizes. *Vintage black cat* art would be cool (it doesn’t have to be old, just the look of the old)

I am in the midst of getting enough of my steampunk Nerf guns together to open my Irontree Arms Co. Etsy store together. For this I need used Nerfs and parts. I get a lot of my *Nerfs* from Goodwill and Garage sales where you can get great deals on them for a dollar or two. I would love some *steam gauges* or gauges of any type. Any tube or gear or mechanical throw away piece would be fantastic to incorporate.

I will always take wands. I have quite a bit of potions and spell books, but can use more *wands* so those are good

I love old *Lanterns* and will take them in any shape or size as well!

I am from the North originally, but after retiring from the Military, ended up in the South. I miss fall. Fall related items such as leaves are ok as well. I am a fan of *Robert Frost*, so anything related to his poetry is good,

I am not into blood, gore or glitter. For me, the hidden in the shadows is much scarier than in your face. I am not into the horror guys such as Freddy or Michael. I also do not like anything zombie related. Too me it is overdone.

I really am not looking for anything specific as I have received a lot and am grateful for whatever I receive so please do not worry as it is all wonderful. *Thank you*


Secret Reaper Pinterest Board


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Saki, now that's the way to make a Reaper list! I love how everything is so detailed and such a variety. Actually, there's a lot of great lists this year; I prefer a list with specific items so I can get my victim exactly what they want.
> 
> I'm working all weekend but I'll try to get my list up on Monday. I haven't been a total slacker though - I did make two Pinterest boards for my SR to display the style I'm going for...and then I kinda got lost in Pinterest land......


haha thanks i try to help my reaper with verity it so helps defines what you really like  
haha hey getting a pintrest or 2 boards is a start for sure i know how it is to get lost in pintrestland lol


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallow Secret Reaper,

I have two new areas I’m working on this year: a Rotten Pumpkin Patch and a Sleepy Hollow bathroom. Any items for these displays would be much appreciated. New, used, thrift (especially pumpkins), repurposed, preowned are all fine.

Rotten Pumpkin Patch
This will be in an outside garden area. I already have a Headless Horseman with ax (mannequin in a HH costume), The Harvester animatronic (scarecrow), ye olde Pumpkin Fogger, plenty of crows/ravens and one CVS plaster Jack-o-lantern to go in the garden.

I would like/need:
Alas, my HH really is headless, so a carved pumpkin head for him would be great
Evil looking Jack-o-lanterns 
_Pumpkin Rot_ type creature (does not have to be full size a mini one would be just as awesome)
Any rotted or gross looking pumpkins – corpsed, moldy, mossy, crawling with maggots or bugs, etc
Pumpkin vine arms
Those lights that go inside a pumpkin, colored preferred – green, orange, red
Led orange string lights
Green creepy cloth 
Any items of your choice that will go in this area. 

Sleepy Hollow Bath:
I decided to carry the HH theme inside and decorate my guest bath with a SH theme. For this room, I have the Home Goods silver HH statue, plenty of black leaf garland and galvanized tin flower containers. I also have on order a Tim Burton HH shower curtain.

I would like/need:
Autumn flowers, leaves, berries, black branches
Creepy Headless Horseman or Sleepy Hollow wall art/signs
Computer printed pics of HH, Ichabod Crane, and/or a covered bridge 
Headless Horseman or Sleepy Hollow printed labels I can glue on bottles or candle jars
Dark stained jar candle holder
Rustic lantern 
Rusty horseshoes
_Legend of Sleepy Hollow_ book by Washington Irving

I can always use:
Black (battery) votive/tealight candles
Victorian/Gothic looking votive candle holders 
Halloween socks
I collect tee shirts (size men’s large) anything relating to Poe or Tim Burton I’m especially interested in.

Dislikes:
Glitter, cutesy, and no candy please.

Don’t need:
Witchy items, skeletons, rats, bats.

I made two Pinterest boards for visual ideas:
https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/halloween-pumpkin-patch/
https://www.pinterest.com/tannasgach/halloween-sleepy-hollow/

I'm sorry my list isn't more diversified but I'm downsizing and have plenty of props and collectibles. Thank you for being my Secret Reaper and I hope you have a lot of fun!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you in advance Secret Reaper for taking the time to make my Halloween a little bit better.


The two things I do every year is build my Spooky town Halloween village display and my yard haunt/Cemetery. I might be moving this year around Halloween so not sure how much I will set up but I can always put it up next year.

Likes:
Spooky town village accessories. I know the buildings can be pricy but the accents are reasonable and you can never have too many people/monsters in your village.
Sam from Trick R Treat
Horror Blurays
Jason Voorhees
Frankenstein
Videos for my projector. Last years reaper got me a Sam video and it was amazing.
Groundbreakers
Chains and creepy cloth
Skulls and bones (no cats or dogs)
Halloween theme cookbook. Every year I make a Halloween theme dinner so always looking for ideas.
Jason,Freddy Pop figures
Skeletons
Charmed spellbook
Salem MA
Lighting for my Graveyard

Dislikes
Gore. I love trick or treaters (185last year) and don't want to scare the parents away with gore
Cutesy items
Clowns
Potion bottles (I have a ton of these)
Pumpkins (again a ton of these)

Im fairly open minded and will find a use for everything I receive. It can be store bought, handmade or repurposed from a thrift shop. I just appreciate the effort that someone makes.

I will add to this list if something catches my fancy.


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

[SIZE=2[COLOR="#00FFFF"]]A tiny bit of a back story; for the last couple of years I have tried to throw a Halloween party and something has interfered at the last moment every year so I have decided that this year there will be a party even if I am the only one in attendance and the only think to eat and drink is peanuts and stale beer (ok I would at least serve myself fresh beer). Point is it is going down this year and I have received some great items from past reapers for the exact party I keep trying to throw and I want so badly to use them. [/COLOR]
So the party theme is Haunted Sanitarium (why sanitarium because I like the way it hits the ear better than asylum)
Needs and Wants for the Party:
-If you have kids and they have busted down bears or dollies and you have been meaning to toss them send them my way I need them for the children’s ward
-Orange, blue or purple led bulbs
-Hospital ward map (not Akrham asylum)
-Skulls and bones (fake only)
-Body parts- bloody is fine
-Doctors’ bag
-Surgical tools
-Black creepy cloth
-Old typewriter does not need to work, if you have one collecting dust I will take it
-If you are skilled with vinyl lettering need some signs that read- Crematorium, Emergency Surgery, Nurses’ station and Hydrotherapy 
-Urine cups (for yellow jello shots)/ syringes (fake obvs.)/ and IV bags
-Spiders and Cockroaches
-Black gothic or baroque looking mirror
-Eyeballs
-Alphabet blocks
-Costume Jewelry[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
Overall likes:
-Found two metal spiders at Marshalls last year and now I must have more
- Skulls, whether it be candle shaped, candle holder, art print, blanket, pillow-all welcome
- I call them clings, but the vinyl peel and stick scenes like crows and trees bats owls, always find them useful
-Does anyone remember the hearse that was found at Marshalls a few Halloweens’ ago, if you do that is the exact style of décor I like, I also have a little mansion that you are supposed to put tea lights in and it is the same metal and color of the hearse and I love it- anything like this to add to the these two items would be awesome[/COLOR][/COLOR][/COLOR]
-Coffins
-Candy apples and caramel corn (I’m basically still 12 years old)
-Candles-real or battery operated
-Black lanterns and size or shape
-Silver of pewter picture frames
-Been on the lookout for Skull hand towels that do not have a cutesy saying

Dislikes:

-Overly cutesy 
-Clowns- the boy does not like
Most importantly Reaper just have fun with it, while the list might make me look picky I am really not and I will be most grateful for anything that comes my way.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Secret Reaper! I will honestly love anything that comes my way so please don't stress it. I don't actually _need_ anything, this has just become a tradition for me.  


Love: 
Hocus Pocus 
Addams Family 
Edward Scissorhands
Sleepy Hollow 
Practical Magic
Frankenstein/Bride of Frank
Witch Stuff - spell books, cauldrons, etc...




Like:
Skulls/Skeletons
Tombstones
Gore 
Halloween throw pillows
Creepy Stuff
Creepy Pictures
Ouija/Palm reading/Tarot 
Projector lights
Spider Webs
Gothic Decore 
Halloween Art 
Pumpkins
Bats
Cheesecloth
Indoor or Outdoor items are both usable 
Pinball - I love playing pinball, especially horror/spooky themed machines. 
Escape rooms
Halloween scrapbook items - (stickers, cut outs, paper...pretty much any of the crafty things you can find at Michaels.) 


You all amaze me with your crafting abilities... so I know I would love anything you make! And if you're anything like me and not very crafty at all.. anything you happen to find will be awesome as well. 


Dislikes: 
Clowns
Anything super cutesy 
Aliens
Country/Rustic 
Dolls & zombie babies
Window Stickers 



My pinterest board are pretty empty.. but i'll try adding some more things in the next few weeks. 

http://www.pinterest.com/kerimonster/


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Hallow Secret Reaper,
> 
> I have two new areas I’m working on this year: a Rotten Pumpkin Patch and a Sleepy Hollow bathroom. Any items for these displays would be much appreciated. New, used, thrift (especially pumpkins), repurposed, preowned are all fine.
> 
> ...


sleepy hollow is a theme i want to do at some point look forward to seeing what you do


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

SO EXCITED AND SO GLAD I DIDN'T MISS THIS!!!

Skulls, skeleton animals. Bones (I have a lot but always welcome more) we have some of our bone pile that has been falling apart these last few years.
We now have a bone cemetery so tombstones would be cool. 
Pirate -props and accessories preferably accurate not the store bought stuff. We love adding new little joys to our pirate gear. I would love things for the treasure chest. Jewelry, buckles, gems, coins, etc.
We do love steam punk as well. 
We love cephalopods. 
We also love Baron Samedi and voodoo! Thinking of doing a voodoo theme in the back yard this year. So shrunken heads or other voodoo type things
We have a brand new puppy so cool creepy puppy toys would be awesome. And we have 2 not happy kitties (they don’t like having a new sister LOL)
Creepy gory stuff. As our bath room is a chop shop/torture room.  Our intestines are falling apart so a replacement would be perfect!
A monkey skeleton would be amazing.
A lot of our Halloween decorations are up year round. 
We have a large gazebo that is where most folks end up which needs lighting maybe a chandelier.
Spiders for our spider hallway. Not the little black ones that comes with the webbing please. 
I really love the homemade stuff. My husband and I love homemade one of a kind items so please let your creativity fly! 

Dislikes- not a big fan of "cute" Halloween 
No need for movies or music or the characters that go with (ie, freddy, Jason, etc.)
Not a fan of witches or ghosts- the traditional kinds. 
No Halloween villages or trees. 
No Disney
No blow molds or inflatables (those kind of fall under the “cute” category)
If you use dollar store items in what you craft that is fine. But I live next to a 99 cent store and a dollar tree. So please don’t just purchase from there but build something with it!! 
I am sure I will love what I get! So thank you in advance!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Updated to add that I would love to have an evil/haunted antique (repro) ghost doll (not a baby), or an evil clown doll. Creepy, not blood and gore with dimembered limbs. Look at Kelloween's ghost doll album for inspiration. She is an amazing artist. 
I also no longer need masks other than a witch or evil clown.

This list is an updated version of what I sent Behtene so my reaper may want to go by this one as it will be more detailed. 

Thank you in advance to my Reaper! 

I love thrift shop finds and used items! I love haunted, dark, spooky, gothic or reproduction vintage (pre 1970). 

I don’t like cutesy or a lot of gore. My house has a gothic feel to it. 

*Love and Primary Needs/Wishing For This Halloween*

- Candles - I really need candles. Pillar candles with a gothic or Halloween theme (such as a witch or whatever on it) or taper candles with a Halloween theme or in a Halloween color such as orange, black, purple. Orange tapers are a favorite for my party. Spider themed images on candles are desirable. I do not need votive candles. And please, no candles with a cute, childish theme. Prefer real wax candles over battery/LED candles. 
- Beeswax taper candles
- Halloween scented jar candles
- Halloween or gothic candle holders or candlesticks
- Candelabra 
- Tarot art, themed items, signs or cards
- Vintage inspired items. Reproductions are great. I am hosting a dinner party with a vintage theme. I will be doing the entire house in vintage Halloween so anything you add to this would be wonderful. Love the vintage inspired items from places like At Home, T.J Maxx and other stores but there are none in my area so anything like that would be great.
- Evil or gothic Jack O’ Lanterns
- Evil scarecrows
- Evil scarecrow masks
- Carnival or evil clown themed items, wall art and masks
- Any unique thrift store or hand-made item
- All Hallows’ Eve wall art, poster or sign
- Vintage inspired reproduction candy containers, lanterns, figurines, candle holders, paper mâché pieces, signs, dummy boards. 
- Candles, did I say I needed candles and vintage reproductions, with the exception of votives? I don't need votives. 
- Gothic black glass goblets ( the type that At Home has this year)
- Update - I would love an evil/haunted antique doll (not a baby) or an evil clown doll


*Likes in general and/or planned future themes:*

- Witches
- Fortune tellers and related items
- Crystal ball
- Sleepy Hollow / Headless Horseman
- Headless Horse Sign 
- Cemeteries & Tombstones
-Tombstone art
- Haunted Mansion inspired items
- Art or table top pieces with a moon in the background with old trees, a witch, jack ‘o’ lantern, skeleton, cemetery, things of that nature, with the full/harvest moon as a backdrop
- Coffin anything
- Ravens
- Wigs for props
- Styrofoam heads
- Anything corpsed
- Gothic or spooky Halloween accent or throw pillow. If you sew and would like to make one that would be amazing. 
- Victorian or gothic items
- Gargoyles
- Anything for a funeral parlor
- Masks - witch, scarecrow, gothic, renaissance, ghosts, Jack ‘O Lantern or anything old school spooky, scary or creepy. 
- Thrift shop vintage hats or handbags for props. Date range from Victorian to the 1950s. Please nothing newer. 
- Victorian dress for prop
- Halloween or Fall hand soap and/or soap dispenser for guest bathroom 
- Sleepy Hollow / Headless Horseman art or signs
- Vintage inspired wall art or signs
- Ghosts
- Hearses

*Don’t like or I don’t need the following:*

- No Potion bottles 
- No Spell books (have several)
- No Ornaments 
- Please, nothing cute. I don’t do cute for Halloween.
- I don’t like a lot of gore. A bit of accent blood is fine (vampires or that type of thing, just not gore to be gory).
- No Glitter 
- No Skulls or skeletons. The exception is a skull shaped candle which would be fine. I love skulls and skeletons but don’t need more unless unique or part of a piece of art or on a poster/sign. 
- No bats (plastic, rubber, latex, resin, etc.) unless they are part of something else or in art. I love bats but have more than I can use to decorate with. Bats in posters, signs, etc., are cool.
- No Creepy crawlies including spiders, mice, rats, insects. The exception is spider designs on candles. Those are cool! I just don't need plastic spiders or spiders to decorate with but I do like spiders in general. 
- No Aliens
- No Babies
- No Jewelry 
- No Nightmare Before Christmas
- No Movies
- No Window Clings or Stickers
- No Party favors or small plastic/rubber items
- No Miniature village houses 
- No Stickers
- No Votive candles


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

General Halloween: Can always use creepy cloth, cheesecloth, lights, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for décor.

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: I’m an English teacher by day, so I like nerdy things. Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures:. I like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. Tin boxes, terrariums, etc. 


Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…also I think spiderwebs are gorgeous.

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween/dark music makes me happy. I dig rock, soundtrack-y stuff, creepy scores, etc. Pretty much anything goes. 

Halloween socks are a lot of fun (and I kind of wear them all year). 
Love nail polish and decals...I'm a fan of weird nail polish, sparkles, confetti, crackle, glow in the dark...

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters, especially the Hitchhiking Ghosts and of course, the Hatbox Ghost. Pirates is fun. Love Nightmare Before Christmas and Tim Burton in general. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

A little something for my gypsy box (Thanks Spirits Vineyard!) 

I’m ok with glitter. I like crafty stuff—paint, brushes, glue, etc. 

I really enjoy carving pumpkins, so carving paraphernalia is always appreciated since I pretty much break the little carving knives every year

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies, babies, movies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it. Pinterest

NOTE: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep. It's 119 today!

**Updates: I thought of a few more things Reaper...I collect rocks, so something from your area would be cool (for my Gypsy box?), love Lego (a little Halloween set would be neat), and I love bags and purses with sugar skulls or other creepy motifs. I also have a 6 month old niece whose mom is a Halloween lover too if you like picking out baby stuff (mom used to join the reaper as Queen of Spades but says she's too busy this year). Or if my reaper is feeling super generous, any of the Anniversary Hocus Pocus stuff at the Disney Store!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks in advance to my reaper! I'm a newbie so let me know if I need to change anything!

Likes:
- I love, love, love the old horror movie monsters - Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, The Mummy, etc.
- I collect vintage advertising, especially vintage Halloween/candy advertising (nothing past 1970)
- Halloween clothes (t-shirts, socks, etc) Although I live in the South and it is usually HOT on Halloween
- Vintage Halloween especially cats, pumpkins, and crows
- Edgar Allen Poe and Shakespeare (Hamlet, etc)
- Rocky Horror Picture Show
- Pumpkin Carving - I usually spend around 2-3 hours carving one pumpkin
- Make Up - specifically fun eye shadows
- Psycho and the Bates Motel
- Halloween Housewares (pillows, plates, glasses, place mats, etc) 
- Actual Haunted Places (The Myrtles, Eastern State, etc)
- Chocolate
- Making candy
- Vintage Gothic advertising
- Halloween Recipes
- We will have a newborn and I would love to start it out early on Halloween and Fall
- Anything homemade is welcome! I don't mind anything from Thrift Shops or the Dollar Store
- Favorite colors: Turquoise, purple, black, white
- The old 1980s and 1990s movies/TV (Hocus Pocus, The Worst Witch *British version*, Garfield's Halloween, Disney's Halloween Treat, etc)
Here is my pinterest for ideas https://www.pinterest.com/kingcake4brkfst/


Things I would love in our yard/house:
- Silhouettes or bloody hands to put in windows (we have a lot of windows)
- Tombstones
- Things to hang from our trees
- A really neat Halloween wreath
- Halloween Sofa Pillows, place mats, and candles
- Plastic animal skeletons
- Our house is over 100 years old. I would love somethings that are age appropriate for the house. (or at least look like it) 

Dislikes
- Clowns (unless vintage)
- Zombies (My brother tied me to a chair and forced me to watch NOTLD when I was 5. Not a fan of them, but I digress.)
- Gore
- Glitter (unless packaged well)
- New- Age Horror movies
- Anything Satanic
- I would love to just place things in our yard, but they keep getting stolen.  I have to tie them down!


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

Reading everyone's list is interesting. Gives me ideas for how I want to do my home decor and yard just reading the likes and dislikes list  LOL!


----------



## VictorCreed (Jun 28, 2018)

Omg, my list is kinda similar to yours!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Make sure to get those lists sent to bethene AND posted, here, in this thread, everyone!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Okay. *cracks knuckles* Ghouliet assigned me the task of getting our likes & dislikes out here. Our cemetery decor is pretty set, so most of what is gonna be on here is for my office or just general indoor stuff. 

*Always need...* 
-Battery operated tea lights. We go through them like water.
-Spider webbing. Office is gonna be spider themed this year, and we're gonna go overboard! Maybe even one of those rope webs if it's on the smaller side. Office isn't very large.

*Other likes...*
-Throw pillows (especially anything spidery!)
-Table cloths. Ghouliet says the top of her table is 41x61, so that plus a little extra for overhang.
-Kitchen-y things like oven mitts or hand towels.
-Spiders. Of all sizes. Regular or skeleton.
-Fireplace mantle runner. Ghouliet's mantle is actually pretty long, so this might be tricky. It's 8 feet, 8 inches... and 8 1/2 inches deep. 
-Cat toys! Ghouliet adopted a one-eyed kitten last month. He is very playful! He especially loves toys that make noise. 









*Dislikes...*
-Clowns
-Zombie babies
-Excessive glitter (a little is ok, but if I'm still finding glitter on me come New Years, that's a hard no)
-Pumpkins. Not so much a dislike, but we are 100% drowning in pumpkins at this point. 

*That being said...*
>> Here's a link << to our cemetery Facebook page, so you can kinda see what our setup is & the vibe we usually go for. We won't be putting any NBC stuff up this year, so 2016-back is more what it'll be this year. If you are crafty or love making headstones or are really amazing at corpsing stuff.... and feel inspired, surprise us! We can always make room for something awesome that will enhance the cemetery. 

Thank you in advance, Reaper!!!
And I probably forgot stuff, so check back because this post will probably get edited.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Okay. *cracks knuckles* Ghouliet assigned me the task of getting our likes & dislikes out here. Our cemetery decor is pretty set, so most of what is gonna be on here is for my office or just general indoor stuff.
> 
> *Always need...*
> -Battery operated tea lights. We go through them like water.
> ...


More Dislikes:
Witches or witch stuff (We just do not do it)
Bloody or gory

Likes:
Any item to display on my mantel
Halloween soap
Halloween Candy that does not melt in the heat.
Homemade headstone
If you are totally stumped and want easy shipping a gift card to home depot or lowes
Those spider webbed covered things to hang from the ceiling.I don't know if you would call them nests or pods or even spider webbed skeletal items.


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

Likes: I absolutely LOVE handmade items! Especially realistic scary props/decor, creepy dolls, indoor spooky decor to fill space on shelves or counters, horror movie related decor/props, etc. Anything I can put inside my house for friends at our annual Halloween party to see, the better! I've seen a few handmade scary dolls (think Annabelle) and it would be awesome to receive something like that!!! Or if you like to paint or draw, I could hang up your art in my house year round. (Bonus if you incorporate Michael Myers into it somehow - maybe peeping through a window or hiding behind a tree of sorts)

I also could add to outdoor cemetery decor. The cemetery setup I have outside consists of tombstones and some zombie heads poking up out of the ground. I also have a pumpkin scarecrow and corpses that I made following instructions from someone on the forum. The indoor props include life size mannequin dressed like Michael Myers, the pig costume from Saw (along with a foot attached to a chain), the clown from IT, and a Chucky doll. I have a coffin with a corpse in it as well. I have a bunch of black bird crows and torn up cheesecloth I place around the house. So anything that compliments those props are great too! 

Dislikes: cute Halloween, glittery Halloween, kids Halloween, etc., fairies, I basically am not a fan of the G/PG rated Halloween decorations (a lot of the 'cute' sparkly things you find at hobby stores like Michaels, Hobby Lobby, etc.) Although I have found some skeleton decorations there that I've liked before!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Make sure you p.m. me your information!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Everyone has such great lists. I like them all and can hardly wait to see which I will get to work with!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

LIKES:

Skulls and bones.
Michael Aram's Bones flatware (good luck with this...they're crazy expensive, but worth drooling over).
Pottery Barn almost anything (especially those silver skeleton hand goblets…I’m desperately trying to figure out how to justify purchasing 4 this season).
Ravens
Bats
Gothic Damask
Classical Gothic
Think Martha Stewart embraces the dark side...
Victorian Gothic
Voodoo
Gore but not cartoony gore. I like the things that bring the cops to the yard and end up as footnotes in psych evals.
Classy sparkle and glitter
Ghosts
Blacklight blue and white
Silver
Purple
Black
Fuschia
Silver
Silver
Silver
Silver
Did I say silver yet?

DISLIKE:
Cute
Folksy
"Primitive"
Cartoon
Zombies (I work with them, sort of over them...)
Vampires (especially sparkly ones)
Werewolves
Dogs who claim to be werewolves but are really just shape shifters (Jacob, I'm looking at you)
Teeny bopper sparkle and glitter
Google eyes
I am the author of the food website “The Necro Nom-Nom-Nomicon” and you can get a solid feel for who I am and what I like based off of that page (as well as some fun recipes.) www.eatthedead.com
Anyway, they said to make this detailed, so hope this helps!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ghouliet-Hudson is adorable <3


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I totally agree that Ghouliet-Hudson is adorable! I would love to be the reaper for that kitty! I bet a haunted mouse or three would be welcome, creepy catnip toys, autumn fishy treats... Does Hudson have a list?

50 people signed up! That means more lists should be popping up here any time now. I love reading everyone's lists and scheming about what I will do if they turn out to be my victim! Oh, sweet devious fantasies! But someday soon I will have someone in my clutches, bruhhahahhhaaaa!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

My likes/dislikes list 

Themes I am using this year:
~Harry Potter
~Jurassic Park
~World of Curi-Oddities (Circus/Freak Show):
~Fortune Teller
~Haunted Dollway
~Dr Pain
~Living Dead

I Like/Need:
Things that are more realistic looking (not cutesy or cartoonish)
Old looking items (like they have been around awhile)
Things that are Handmade 

I do not Like/Need:
Cartoon type characters

I Do a yard display every year & a party once every 3 years or so (just did a party in 2017, so it will be awhile before the next)


Outdoors: In my garage I always do a scary decor…i change this area every year: This year I will be attempting my first Haunted Walk-Thru in the Garage!!! EEK!! The overall theme is a World of Curi-Oddities-like a traveling freak show, vintage-y in feel…themes in the the walk through are the fortune teller, a dollyway, Dr Pain, and Living Corpses….the garage is the only area I allow zombie/ mad scientist/crime scene/chop shop/evil doctor/insane asylum/etc… this is the only area I do blood and guts….I have a 3ft x12 ft vinyl banner already made to advertise this “Show” 

One side of my yard this year will be Circus Themed (the banner for the world of Curi-Oddities walk through, a scary clown animatronic, some large jack in the boxes and hopefully a circus tent I plan on making) any other vintage feeling circus type decor welcome!! Or feel free to make some icky treats for our concession stand!! (Rotten Candy/candied skulls/popcorn with body parts/etc, you get the idea)

Other side of my yard (I live on a corner) will be doing Jurassic Park. I did this last year with the Dino skeletons, and am adding a few new things for this year….foliage/jurassic type plants or anything jurassic park/world inspired would be awesome for this area!! 

On my porch I am doing Harry Potter!!
I want it to feel like you are walking into Hogwarts…so anything realistic Harry potter inspired would be amazing!!

Indoors: I do mostly black/Orange haunted mansion type decor...I like lots of ravens/spiders/owls/bats (creepy/spooky feel) and what I would describe as an "edgar allen poe" type decor.. I also have a small village display area

I love things that look more REAL...and I also love to make a lot of my stuff...so supplies to make props/decor is always a plus!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I finally got my list pulled together, tried to be as detailed as I can. Obviously anything store-bought is great, but anything homemade would be cherished! I would love knowing I have a one-of-a-kind  With that said, whatever my dear reaper decides is TOTALLY fine!


GENERAL THINGS ABOUT ME
— My favorite colors for Halloween to decorate with are black and white (stripes, harlequin or damask for prints, LOVE any of these!)
— My favorite color in general is gold, all shades. I don’t do much silver (or any, really)
— My general non-holiday decorating style is a mix of Tuscan villa, Greek, Roman, Romanesque, Gothic, Baroque, and Neoclassic
— I don’t have kids, so therefore there is nothing kid-centric in my house
— I have 3 Siamese cats, one who likes to chew on everything, so anything that would entice a cat to make it his next play toy, I try to steer clear of.

HALLOWEEN LIKES
— Witches or anything witch related. Not cute witches, but more the realistic, haggy looking witches
— Potion bottles - I have many store bought ones and while they’re great, I would love to have a matching set of homemade ones if you’re the creative kind! 
— Harry Potter
— Tarot, fortune telling, Ouija, crystal ball, anything witchcraft-y
— Anything moon related — I’m a moonchild!
— Anything that would fit in with an Edgar Allen Poe theme. I have a “Deadgar” bust, lots of ravens, and a haunted typewriter, so anything to add to that would be perfect
— Halloween-related books: ghost stories, witch spells, potions, etc. I have a large collection of hardcover books in fiction.....I’m a huge Stephen King fan and have been collecting his books since I was a kid, so anything to add to my “spooky” section would be amazing!
— Medical oddities - things like a doctor’s bag, instruments, jars of teeth, or specimen jars. Once I have enough things, I plan to display in a “cabinet of curiosities”
— Anything Victorian looking or inspired
— Vintage Halloween
— Anything vampire or bat related (more realistic, not cartoony or plush)
— Anything scarecrow related
— Venus flytraps
— I love topiaries and have a few like the spiral boxwood and triple ball topiaries. Would love a Halloween version of them if you’re crafty!
— Pumpkins — I have a lot of orange ones, but no black or white ones yet (not the craft pumpkin kind though, I don’t do carving, real OR faux!)
— 13-hour clock


CRAFT ITEMS
— I’m trying to be more crafty so if you’re struggling with the above list, general supplies would always be appreciated
— Aged or antiqued paper (tea/coffee stained works just fine) to make scrolls
— Wrapping and tissue paper in black
— Empty glass bottles that can be repurposed into potion bottles
— Potion labels
— Twine


DISLIKES/DON’T NEED
— String lights or anything that needs to be plugged in (not good for my Pica cat!)
— Movies/DVDs
— Blacklights or spotlights — I have enough to last me til 2050! 
— Wreaths — I’m too picky and have way too many already
— Skeletons or skulls (human or animal, I like them but am overflowing with them)
— Anything too gory or fit for a chop shop
— Circus/evil clown
— Blowmolds or inflatables
— Glitter
— Anything cutesy or cartoony
— Throw pillows — have too many as it is
— Candles, candle holders, or anything scented. I’m too picky about scents and have way too many candle holders
— Pumpkin carving stuff
— Anything kid related — did I mention it’s an adult only household?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> HALLOWEEN LIKES
> — Witches or anything witch related. Not cute witches, but more the realistic, haggy looking witches


My favorite phrase of the day "haggy looking witches"! Had me cracking up - great list Spirits Vineyard!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My favorite phrase of the day "haggy looking witches"! Had me cracking up - great list Spirits Vineyard!


Haha! Well, I recently bought the “Evette” witch from Grandinroad, and she just came the other day and when I was putting her together, the word haggy was the first thing that came to mind!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

My style is Gothic/Victorian (link to my pinterest page in my signature below)
Love thrift store, used or crafted items. If that’s not your thing I am also a prolific Halloween shopper and know whatever you pick out will be loved and appreciated! 
Below are my likes/dislikes but not looking for anything specific….my hope is to give you enough info to have fun with but give you room to do what you do best. 

*Likes:*

Pumpkin carving (got new carving set and would love craft pumpkins to carve). I love jack-o-lanterns but barely have any so carved craft pumpkins with scary/traditional face would be amazing.
Halloween recipes (bonus points for putting on a Halloween recipe card)
Halloween playlist (names and artists so I can find and download)
Spooky nautical bathroom theme (I bought the barnacle bust from Grandin Road and am hoping to do up my bathroom in that theme….possibly plastic fish skeletons, net, lighting etc.)
Spooky throw pillows
Cemeteries/Tombstones (I have both made and purchased tombstones in the cemetery and am looking to expand)
I own the movies but anything Trick r’ treat/Sam related (dream of making one for my yard someday so anything to get me started), Halloween, classic monster (mummy, Frankenstein etc.), Harry Potter (been on the lookout for a decorated witch hat or wand)
Autumn flowers, branches or spooky/creepy plants
Halloween scrapbook items (stickers, cut outs, paper etc. like you find at craft stores)
Working on a spooky locations sign (arrows pointing every which way to fun locations like Transylvania any to add would be appreciated—only have supplies but have not started.
Adult Halloween themed coloring book

*Dislikes:*

Clowns
Too much blood and gore
Zombie babies
Zombies
Lots of Glitter

*Have too much of for now:*

My spookytown Halloween village is complete thanks to wonderful reapers and friends – out or room for more.

*Always need more of:*

Spider Webbing


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I spent the weekend going over everyone's lists as well as going through my Halloween stash and supplies. 

I noticed that Saki. Girl collects Avon Cape Cod glass. In case anyone isn't familiar with it, it is a gothic looking dark red color that is perfect for Halloween and other holidays. I have a couple of pieces but in case Saki isn't my victim, and you are interested in these please update your list just in case you are my victim. These will be included in the reap I send out if my victim says they are interested.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

DISLIKES:
Upside down pentagrams
Glitter
Devils
Baby Zombies
Clowns

LOVES
Repurposed items or can be 
Handmade
Cemetery items (gravestones, plastic statues/ urns looking [ I will paint ], creepy flowers or vines) 
grave grabber hands (plastic bases preferred)
Prop making items (that list is long but adds some freedom to be really creative for those that feel they aren't) 
Witch and related items

LIKES:
Halloween art
Bones 
Universal monsters.
Occult things.
Zombies
Frogs
Crows/Ravens
Rats
Mask
Wigs
Victorian/ Gothic
Vultures
Bats
Cats

Please don't send items that wind up just getting thrown away at the end of the season, it makes me feel bad 

Thank you 

Ps Special thanks to Moonkitty for her list which I basically copied and pasted for time sake


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok here the list. In my signature is the link to my pinterest page it's not great but it has some of my ideas. I will add to the list here if I think if I think of more. 

Thank you reaper ahead of time for your thoughts and efforts on our behalf.

Second hand, homemade or new are all welcome... But we love seeing our reaper's creative side.
This year's Halloween theme~ Area 51/ ET/ Alien. So anything alien or otherworldly would be great.
Mad scientist things - for the alien lab
Alien body parts
Aliens of course big and small, grays, whites, greens and everything in-between.
Alien pets? Tribbles?
Robotic creatures
The venue we use has some big windows to cover so shimmery sheers that look like a nebula, constellations or the milky way... or space ship "walls"
Sheets of Mylar
On the lookout for an Alien jello mold they were made many years ago but no longer.
Serving plates with a space/alien look.
Spacey or alien music for background noise
Flashing mini LED light strings
Alien masks or costumes to fit pose and stay skellies
Planning on doing a game that will require LOTS of old film containers or things of similar size like pill bottles, diabetes test strip bottles ect.
Rolls of Bubble wrap - stings of green leds behind bubble wrap make for nice alien mood lighting.
Lengths of space suit fabric I can make my own space suits out of for my skellie crew
Dryer vent hose either white or silver to make mood lights or robot arms and legs with.

We do a Krampus thing at a restaurant so Krampus things to use as door prizes or table decor

The always love list includes -
Never have enough glow in the dark paints
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical - what do Alien bones look like?
Tombstones, iron crosses… Heck anything for our little Knothereyet Cemetery
Never have enough flicker bulbs both the stings and the standard base ones, yes they make them.
I do all the forum card exchanges so stickers to add to envelopes for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Walpurgis formally - Rotten Easter Eggs and a Red, White and Dead 4th of July
LOVE those chocolate orange balls, Lintz chocolates, mint flavored hot cocoa, Heck almost any kind of chocolate mint.
Homemade chocolate chip cookies YUMMMMM
Candles, no fruity, sugary scents please, - pine, vanilla better choices.
Into making pendants out of hardware washers and the larger glass gems - so bags of either would be great plus cording, even your semi dried out colored sharpies to make my own alcohol ink

Frog and I are into Geocaching (geocaching.com) So small waterproof containers we can use are always needed. Examples - food storage containers like tupperware or rubbermaid, plastic thermoses, ammo boxes, used is great as they won't be used for food. Small birdhouses, (feel free to make them into Halloween themed houses), magnetic key holders and fake rocks to hold keys too
Woodsy duct tape to use to cover containers to camo them
If you happen to have access to large quantities of split rings like those used for keys I make great use of them

I do my gardens up with Gargoyles, zombies, elves, gnomes and trolls plus a few Dragons. I have smaller versions in my hanging pots. Wood cutouts of any of the above would be nice to add to the gardens or beware of signs.

Our Great Dane babies Millie and Riggs LOVE cheap rope toys. Both LOVE dog treats made of pumpkin.

Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set.

Collecting up the singing/talking animated stuffed toys you know like the gorilla that sings loves songs or the hamsters that sing and dance... plan on using the motors to make small moving creatures for my cages

Newly added to my list 8-10
Essential oils - Lavender and eucalyptus are my favs but anything in the fresh, think citrus and mint, not fruity range would be good. 

Update 8-11 I know some folks aren't into crafting or have time to second hand shop. If that's the case I'd love several packages of the metallic fringed door curtains in silver, gold or black. Found some mini alien faced beach balls at Oriental trading on clearance. 

Update 8-13 I want to start a collection of skeleton keys. As a kid our back porch door used one so as I age thinking of that old tarnish key brings back memories.

Specimens to put into jars for my alien lab. Don't need to send a jar or add fluid I can do that and save you the shipping and worries of safe arrivals just things that look creepy and alien to put in the pickle, mayo and Costco's industrial size sauerkraut jars. 

Thinking of redoing the skull dot room to alien head dots... so large lengths and widths of black fabric second hand black king/queen bed sheets work great for this. 

Into Halloweenie cameo pendants necklaces and almost any kind of glass pendants. 

Last add-ons I'm out of pumpkin teeth I need more. 



Don’t need or dislikes
Limited glitter where appropriate
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates that was the summer picnic theme so been done
Done carn-evil so no more clowns, freaks or circus needed
No Disney, Charlie Brown cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise though I love the universal classics
Currently I don’t need potion bottles
While blow molds and inflatables have their place not so much with me, UNLESS you happen to have a Gargoyle one laying around or a little green alien.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

First I think I am going crazy could have sworn this was posted this morning but will do it again. 

Still in school, so time is precious these days. So the theme is Graveyard items.

Dislikes 
Upside down pentagrams
Glitter
Devils
Clowns
Baby Zombies
Aliens. 


Really Love 
Handmade items (I always wind up talking about these) 
Unique items
Repurposed items


Love
Yard grave grabber arms Plastic stakes one preferred
Bag of bones (I really need the neck portion of a Spinal column)
Costumes for kids around 5ft tall. (no kids just want to dress my little skellies up as trick or treaters)
Frankenstein/Werewolf
Witches and related items
Skeletons/ skulls
Prop making materials
- this can include plastic statues/items that would look good on top or on a gravestone
- Flat bolts, hinges, different size mending plates 
- broken props with the electronics still kicking
- strings of battery powered lights and items. 

Like
Big spiders
Halloween art
Bones 
Cemetery items (Gravestones, Creepy Flowers, Vines (or the long line of orange leaves) 
Zombies
Frogs
Crows/Ravens
Rats
Mask
Victorian/ Gothic
Vultures
Bats
Cats

Cute is ok if it something around a sense of humor. 
Please refrain from items people normally throw away at the end of the season. I appreciate the time and effort you have to go through and throwing tuff away makes me feel bad even if it spiderwebs. 

Finally Don't stress about it too much. I'll use or repurpose anything 

PS special thanks to Moonkitty since I copied her list to save time but for some reason, I don't see it anymore (maybe I posted in the wrong year it was early in the morning). 

Watch I'll post this and my last post will appear.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Likes are vintage Halloween,mask costumes ect decor crepe paper.universal monsters,Elvira,munsters,headless horseman,Donald ducks trick or treat,haunted mansion, Michael Myers,werewolves,need headstones, crank ghost, projector chip with new themes,would love the witching hour.witches black cats bats,have 3 fur babies brownie spooky and boo dogs.throw pillows, classic horror movie themes,Bonney bunch collector,lighting for cemetary,anything neat for yard uor inside, love home made things as well,love ceramic items painted to. Horror host sevngoolie and crematia Mortom crematia who I'm gonna be for Halloween. Charlie brownie peanuts, love everything every year so much fun thank u for doing this every year!!!



Dislikes nothing will love anything


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WOO HOOO! I signed up  After getting started asking for stuff to decorate MYSELF, it got easier. HA!

Likes:
I'm having a hard time joining this year because I don't really need anything new that wouldn't be ridiculous to ship. HOWEVER, I realize that I can always find a place for something new, or replace something, so I'm not opposed to new props... I just don't know what to request!!

PLEASE NOTE: I am an elementary school librarian. If you can think of something epic-yet-school-appropriate to go in the library, I will TOTALLY rock it. 

Here's what I KNOW I would like:


Halloween Jewelry (cheap-o costume jewelry is totally fine!). If you can make something with polymer clay or find an amazing charm (or even something that wouldn't normally go on jewelry.... like a fairy garden prop or something awesomely ridiculous), I'd love something handmade!

Halloween Shirts or dresses (I'm a size small, but if you order a Mens shirt, get a medium so I can have enough fabric to resize)

Halloween Hair accessories

Halloween buttons, charms, beads, etc. 

Halloween fabric (fat quarters, by-the-yard, I don't care. 2 yards of by-the-yard is a good number, if it's cheap. If that's too much, I can make something with any amount)

Seriously, I'm over the top when dressing for school (again, Librarian, I can get away with it), so you can go elegant to ridiculous, I do it all (not everything has to be school-appropriate, but I want to make sure that it's clear that it can go absurd). 

 I love to bake, so baking supplies, kitchen accessories, candy molds, aprons, etc. are welcome!

(This feels nice, asking for something for ME and not my house/yard!)

If you can make - and afford to ship - a new tombstone, I LOVE getting them from secret reapers (my favorite ones were sent to me in Reapings)

Black Witch Hats

I have a witch seance out front that needs a cat... It can be anything but gory. Don't care if it's a black cat, a skeletal cat, a packing tape cat, etc. 

Orange String Lights

I have two pillars that could stand to have lanters on the front of them. Could be hard-wired or ones that take tea lights.

CRAFT SUPPLIES (always need foam brushes, acrylic paints, tacky glue, hot glue sticks, etc. If you use it, I may, too!)

If you have a specialty item, or something that you are wanting to test out, send it my way!


Things that wouldn't fit into my haunt:


Gore
Clowns
Alien/UFO
Overly-cutesy props (overly cutesy fabric, clothes, or jewelry are totally fine)
Cheesy Epitaphs (like Will B. Bach, etc.)
Mad Scientist


There are photos of my previous reapings and my yard haunts in my albums.

Here's my Pinterest page (There are a few Halloween boards, but I decided to start a jewelry board and move hair accessories into My 'Do boards, so good luck  ) https://www.pinterest.com/ladygoats/

---------------------

Thank you, my amazing Reaper... I know that I'll adore everything that you send my way.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ok. I’m a Reaper virgin so I have no idea what’s up! But I’m a Halloween freak, so nothing can go wrong. Like my anniversary is October 30th, is how much I love this holiday! Why didn’t I get married on the 31st, cause it’s too hard to get a minister hired on a Sunday! 

My likes: Witches and black cats. I love the idea of people making their own potions for whatever. Some peeps add to cooking and baking while others add to candles and brews. I’m so not crafty so I appreciate when others are. 

Pumpkins. One can never have enough jack o lanterns. There is nothing better than the warm flicker behind a carved face. 

Cemetery items. I have a few tombstones but would love something unique. 

Skeletons. I never met a skeleton I didn’t love! It doesn’t matter what type of skeleton; human, animal, creature. I treasure them all. 

NBC I bought my first inflatable this year and it’s Jack on a tombstone. I also bought a hanging Sally and Zero because I adore TNBC. 

I live in the country and my driveway is too long to get trick or treaters but that doesn’t stop me from going all out. I have a huge field that’s visible from the road so someday I’ll figure out what to do there. I love any and all Halloween treats!! I also love freaky stuff. I’m into ghosts and anything paranormal. I wish I was crafty because homemade stuff is simply amazing. But I have tons of creepy woods so if I can help you with branches and such, I’m your girl

As far as dislikes go. Clowns. And I’m a 45 yr old nurse so cutesy ain’t me. Gore doesn’t freak me out either because that’s normal for me. Honestly, there’s simply nothing off limits.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dear Reaper---Please read this one. I had to cut it down almost by half size to get it to send in a PM to bethene so the other one may not make sense in places.

I also am going to have a voodoo section that I forgot to mention. So anything for that would be great, too. Either Marie Lavaeu will be one of my Hall of Fame statues or I will be her. I have not decided yet. I have a costume for a witch doctor and also a voodoo guy so I am trying to cover that area of witches too.


I just went through and think I got everything in a Pinterest board called 2018 Secret Reaper---except maybe the voodoo and it is still in its own board. I am really okay there and will build it next year. My wizards and things really need magic and some things for this year to carry off the change in format.


I have always wanted to write a novel and I just did and am publishing it here!! Let me explain my reasoning in this---I have so much stuff and am in the process of downsizing a lot of Halloween items. I always use witches, wizards and fortune tellers but try to add something new each year and have a new twist on things. So I sat down as I was planning out what I am doing in 2018 so I would have a written plan to follow. Then I thought to myself that this might make it easier to illustrate or explain the types of things that I really, really could use some help with this year. So, I am pasting it all here. 

Don't worry you don't have to read unless you get me. lol. I guess then you could scan and find things that you are interested in. lol I really just love Halloween and I am giving away a lot of things now and in the next few months so this plan will help me stick to the Plan.

Thanks bethene for all you do and thanks Reaper. I will love what you do.


Thank you in advance dear Reaper. I promise to clean up my Pinterest boards and have them easier for you to see things I have marked for this year. I have already locked many of my boards so that you don't get lost in older stuff. I will have this done by the time bethene draws names.

I know that I will love whatever you send to me---crafted, bought, repurposed or just some funky something that you think will speak to me and my Haven Haunt. I am at the point that I am purging a lot of my things because I just have no room for storage since I have so many things. This almost led me to not joining the Reaper this season. 

I love witches, fortune tellers and wizards so anything they could use would be awesome. Or anything that has to do with magic---the kind that wizards do or spells by witches (fictional ones). 

Familiars or animals usually associated with my characters:
Toads
Black cats
Rats of all sizes
owls, especially would love another white owl 
dragons and/or their eggs. I would love a larger than normal size egg 
mythical or mysterious beasts to display---would love to add to this area
funky spiders that look mysterious---someone showed a picture of their daughter with a big spider from Michaels that was so cool looking. We don’t have a Michaels but they seem to have cool things this year in this area and the plants

I have a few of each but can always add to the menagerie. Thank you but I have plenty of spiders of all sizes unless you find something unique. These animals will be used in various scenes and some of them set up as things to display along with the other open air individual emporiums. (like the owl shop where Hedwig was purchased. 

My theme is an annual Conjurers Convocation. I have used this for a couple of times but I always change up the set up and add new things and scenes. This year we will add a large Hall of Fame as you enter the driveway and it will feature numerous full size prop characters. 

Hall of Fame Lifetime Achievement Awardees
These props will just be displayed with appropriate signage to show their honors. It will feature several of these including the Wicked Witch from Oz (this way I don't have to use the sound with her. I find it so loud and it overpowers the entire display. I am hoping to be able to hack into the wiring and have her move her head and I think it is the eyes or hand that moves---but no sound.)
Others displayed on the double driveway include:
Merlin, King Arthur's wizard
Gandolf from Lord of the Rings
Professor Dumbledore from Harry Potter
Marie Laveau, famous voodoo queen or priestess
Glynda, the good witch from Wizard of OZ (maybe)
Endora from Bewitched 
Malficient from the original Sleeping Beauty
Evil Queen/Old Hag from the original Snow White.

All of the Hall of Fame honorees are static props and do nothing but stand in the award area for TOTers to walk through. Hopefully since they can see these don’t move the kids will enjoy walking through these big props. I need signage of some kind with each one named. I am not sure how to display the names so I am open to suggestions.

At the top of the driveway TOTers will be greeted by my big scary stirring witch. She is laboring over a gigantic cauldron of witches brew and she stirs it constantly while bobbing her head up and down slowly while she watches you. Her cauldron is a green mess of something awful. She is almost recessed into the garage adding to her spookiness. There will be another display there in another recessed area to the garage but I haven’t decided which one yet. It very well may be a photo op area with a backdrop.

After viewing the Hall of Fame props, TOTers will then walk up the sidewalk passing a Wizards Workshop outside the garage area that displays various magic concoctions and mystical things to wow them. This will be manned by props and a live person in wizard costume.

Next they step through the open entrance to the small courtyard that is the main area for the Mystical Emporium. This area features displays like you would see in stores for witches, wizards and fortune tellers. It includes games, Witchy Wares, various equipment or items they may use or need. It also has a costume rack of clothes, large witch portraits, posters of the Hocus Pocus witches, brooms of various sizes and shapes, sections within for voodoo and other things including a magic broom and floating witch that moves all over the area. Would love a sign for the Mystical Emporium.

From this vantage point they can see into the Haven Haunt house as usual and see the 12 or so small (3 foot) witches suspended from the ceiling and taking broom flying lessons. TOTers and parents always love seeing all of these flying in the air from the vaulted ceiling. I hope to add some flying invitational letters to join Haven Haunt. My plan is to have them suspended on wires all around the fireplace like they are arriving by Owl mail. Maybe a large flying owl, too. (don’t have one with his wings spread out like he is flying) or a sign for the Broom Flying Lessons

As they exit the courtyard area they immediately encounter an older rather elegant witch serving tea from a silver service. She is reading tea leaves and serving a nice brew to another witch. Displayed is a large infamous witches tea photograph from years past.

A large potions bar (real bar) at the front of the house holds a wide assortment of potion bottles, spell books, cauldrons and creepy ingredients. It is manned by witches and wizards and includes a young witch dressed in neon clothes who is trying her hand at making a potion. She talks and stirs the cauldron round and round welcoming the visitors.

Next is another new scene featuring Professor Sprout from HP. She is working on her many plants.* I would love to have some additional spooky plants for a new display*-there was a craft thread a few years ago that I recently looked through, that had some awesome eyeball plants and man eating plants, etc. Use your imagination. I have a Pinterest board on these with tons of ideas. I have another witch who will be in this area also. She sort of looks the part of a country type witch. It could include *other wild or zany real plants of any kind that are plastic or silk*. I found a wonderful plastic dragon fruit once that would be cool and fit right in there. I used it to send with a Secret Reaper gift to someone and have not found one since that time. Think of things outside the box. Normal plastic pomegranates even have a spooky magical feel when added to a creepy basket (which I did). Prof. Sprout has her hands full with all the students and could really use some help. A* mandrake would be fabulous* because mine is rather sad looking, so I could use another. Lol. All of these will either sit on the ground or tables and plant stands . This is an area that I really would love items to be used in. It really is sort of a combination or two scenes with one being more of a classroom for Herbology like in HP. Think of a glass enclosed greenhouse plant room that extends to plants that are displayed all around. There are lots of examples in my Secret Reaper Pinterest board.

I hope to have many *small bundles of fake herbs and plants that are tied with jute so they can be dried hanging upside down in a greenhouse/garden room. *Even small pots of herbs or flowers that a Hedge Witch or Green Witch might use. If you are a Potter fan think of the scenes with Professor Sprout and her classroom. *Greenery and weird plants everywhere*--containers or piles of Mooncalf Dung or a compost of Dragon Dung. This area and the plants above will all create one large area. So, I really need things for this. Brown or dark colored earmuffs, dragon hide covered work gloves. In fact a sort of *Herbology student kit would be cool *including the type of supplies needed in this class. I would love to have a backdrop to go behind this scene. This is a working area and there will be a potting shelf and dirt and hopefully a person dressed as Sprout to interact with TOTers. *If you happen to paint and could do a scene featuring the plant room on a large flat bedsheet or painters cloth I would be ecstatic with just that. *

There will be additional small scenes for the TOTers to walk around and see things up close and personal featuring all types of fortune tellers or wizards showing off their crafts or merchandise. I have lots of the small round tables where the props will be able to either sit or stand. There will be props and tables for palm reading, crystal gazing, Tarot readings, the Dark Arts various methods of divination, Ouija boards, Runes, throwing bones, numerology, dreams, magic dice, etc. Again there is a life-size prop at each table. I am hoping to find a large tented canopy to use for these and I will be able use some backdrops, tons of scarves (which I have) and even a few fabric shower curtains for backdrops that fit the themes. I also have quite a few of the 84 inch sheer curtains that can be draped around for the fortune teller look. *Any prop you might make or have for this area*.

Each of the tables has a custom sign with the FTs name and what they do. I have these already printed out. Then some of their wares will be displayed. A couple of tables will be interactive with the kids receiving a prize or fortune (kid appropriate in ALL of this). At one, the fortunes are drawn out of a crystal ball; at another they do an interactive thing to determine if they are a witch, wizard or fortune teller. There is also a table with magic 8 ball, several other kid type things and a video ask a yes no question geared for kids to interact with.

I hope to get wands made to give away. I will need about 300 maybe less since the 31st is on a Wednesday this year. I also have templates ready for an assortment of other things such as a kid spell, potion to make, some seeds to plant, and a signed witch, wizard or fortune teller achievement certificate. They will all not get one of everything. Again witches, wizards and fortune tellers are scattered about the yard encouraging the TOTers to not be afraid, but to embrace the scenes.

If you are still at a loss of what to do take a look at my Pinterest Boards. *If you are creative and want to make some things I could use some magical things for my wizards to hold.* All the wizards are static props and don’t move or talk. So, I would love some things to add a wow to them. (most witches and many fortune tellers either have blinking eyes, some type of movement or they talk). I have my Secret Reaper 2018 Pinterest boards divided and you should be able to see many things that I love and would really welcome you helping with as I seek to give the TOTers a magical feel as they interact with my props. 

*I have not been able to craft the past two months due to an ankle surgery and not being able to bear weight on my foot. So, some of these magical illusions or something that you come up with on your own would be a very welcome thing to receive.*

Some ideas in Pinterest that look simple enough to make*---a thick open spell book that looks like a flame rising above it. (tissue paper and tea lights). A similar thing I want is a hand held flame of fire that could be attached to some wizard hands with a wand in the other to simulate him zapping the fire up by magic. Anyway I would love anything that alludes to magic for the wizards since they are static or non-moving props. There are several things marked that look very promising. So, if you are crafty, I would love any of them. 
*

*If you sew and can make a witch hat, I really would love one in a brown for Prof. Sprout. I don't want to use my sorting hat and it is the only brown one I have been able to find. In some of the scenes it looks like she even wears a knitted one that could be cool if you knit.*

Again if you paint and want to tackle a bigger project here is another idea: some background that could be like a Diagon Alley shop for Witches. I am not doing Harry Potter but so much is relevant for my props. I do have some of the characters and possibly will be Prof. Sprout this year. This year’s stores or tables will be referred to as the Mystical Emporium. This shopping area will be spread out throughout the large yard. I do need a large sign for the shopping area. It will go on the courtyard patio area right before my double glass doors to enter the house. This area will house a lot of the wares being displayed at the yearly convocation.

Now I have to find my videos of all the witches because I don’t remember what they say! I have to figure out how to place them far enough apart that they can talk without being one big mess or sound. Wish me luck.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

I love anything homemade, store bought, or previously used (thrift store, hand-me-downs, etc). We host a party every year for adults. Any rooms that do not have specific themes are decorated with general Halloween decorations.

Link to my Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/teancrumpet/halloween/ - I have lots of ideas and pictures to use as references and I update it often.

Witch Theme: Since we've moved to a house with a sun-room in front we change the theme out there and dress up our skeleton every year. This year we decided to do a witch theme, but we hardly have any witchy decorations. We have a witch hat for our skelly, a cauldron, and a few spellbooks, but that's about it. I would love potion bottles, creepy cloth, fortune teller-type stuff, and witchy animals like owls, frogs, and I would LOVE a black cat!

Spooky/haunted living room: The furniture will have white sheets over it, and I am making fake holes in the walls. We have one of those old-looking radios that plays Halloween songs. (hopefully that gives you an idea, I don't really know what to call this theme) I still need lots of cheesecloth for my ideas to make this room more "haunted". I would like to add a picture or two where the eyes seem like they follow you. 

Mad Scientist lab scene: This is set up on a table with a black light. Right now we have lots of odd shaped bottles and test tubes that are black light reactive, and two skulls. I think more lab equipment would look cool like petri dishes, beakers, and test tubes. 

Zombie survival room: We have fake weapons, a map with different things written on it, a first aid kit, and body parts. I have pictures on pinterest of zombie hands coming through "boarded" up holes in the wall. If you like to make things something like that would be awesome! If your not so artfully inclined I'd love supplies to make those (hands, sleeves from old shirts.)

My boyfriend wants to be The Invisible Man from the original Universal movie this year. We know it will be hard to find glasses with those...Blinders? on the sides. If you happen to come across some at a thrift store I'm sure it would make his day!

Likes: 
-Wreaths

-Masks - those old plastic ones, we hang them on our wall! (you can see pictures in my albums)

-Vultures 

-Ravens

-Rats 

-Skeletons/bones (real or fake)

-Cheesecloth or Creepy Cloth

-Nightmare Before Christmas - My favorite character is Zero.

-Jack o lanterns and carved or uncarved funkins -I want our entire porch to be full of them at some point. Right now I'm just adding a couple every year! I have stencils on my pinterest that I like, but feel free to carve any design you want.

-Candles/Wax melts - I don't really have any autumn/Halloween favorite scents so I want to try more, if you have a favorites I'd love to try them out! 

-We like all the Universal Monsters, and just horror movies in general; a few of our favorites are Frankenstein, The Wolf Man, Ghostface (Scream), and Psycho 



Dislikes:
I have pet rats so I don't like those decorations where rats are being hurt.
DVDs - We just have so many already (Although we don't have Frankenweenie)
Babies
I don't mind a little glitter, but not a lot of glittery things please!


I tried to be as descriptive as possible, and the list ended up a bit long! This list is just for inspiration, I love most everything Halloween, and I am sure I will love whatever you decide to send me! Thank you so much!

Things I did not include in the pm:

- I got a lot of house plants this year and I would like incorporate them into our decorations. I was thinking stakes with tentacles, eyeballs, etc. Most of the plants are just green and leafy so fake flowers would also look good.

-Halloween pillows. our basement is just general Halloween themed. Lots of orange, black, and purple. I'd love more Halloween pillows to put on our couch or pillow covers.

-Our bathroom has a Psycho/Bates motel theme. The color scheme of our bathroom is gray and pink. Little bottles of shampoo like you'd find in a hotel, or jars that say Bates Motel would be great!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Passions: Samhain, Dia De Los Muertos 

Likes:
History: Pre USA Revolution History, Salem Witch Trails. New England Vampire Panic, Ancient Mexico

Places: Puritan Grave Yards, Victorian Graveyards, Mayan Ruins

Authors: E.A Poe, HP Lovecraft, Philip K Dick, Harlen Ellison & many many more 

Artists: Freda Kahlo, Mucha, Monet, again to many to list

Halloween Style: vintage, eclectic, antique brooms, hand crafted & deeply personal. It is the only time of year I feel that I can be an “Out of the closet Witch”

If you ever think of me - think of my avatar (hubby made her for me). I’m always in my garden tending to my pumpkins & gourds ... my faithful familiar “Hocus Cat” is close by. 

Dislikes: gore, witches being tortured. 

Pinterest link https://pin.it/eynqng3forsocy 

Thank you & Blessed Be


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Dear reaper!!
Thank you first and foremost for any and all fun gifts you send, I am greatfull for all!!!!! 

Just to keep you on your toes I will be adding Ideas as I come across them.

I am planning for a display in an old world Antiquities style. I am currently looking for and gathering items to create wondrous cursed artifacts and oddities to scatter about and display through the house. I think of it as a stroll through one of the shops down Nocturne Alley, dark, spooky, a little on the elegant side, but not too gore.

Outside, like many of you here, I have a haunted/abandoned graveyard. Mine however is more sparse and winds around and through a forested area and small brook. 

With that in mind here are some items I could use and include in my Halloween fun!!

Any unique objects that might easily carry a cruse...(a hat pin or a harmonica, you get the idea.) If you do go this rout I would love a little info to include about what kind of curse is on the object!!

A hanging sign for the Ominous Acquisitions shop would be awesome. 

other items always needed and loved:
PUMPKINS ~heirloom types are a big favorite (all sizes, shapes and natural colors are very happily received)
Ravens
Bats
Spiders
Mice/rats
Owls
Frogs/toads
(non-skeleton critters would fabulous!)

Cheese Cloth (need lots of this)
skulls - life size (please no real bones though)
bag of bones (same here)
black tapered candles (led would be wonderful)
Funkins
jack-O-lanterns
creepy cloth black or gray ( I can never get enough of this stuff)
glass cloches (also can't get enough of these)
shadow boxes
halloween themed paper
antique looking candle holders black or brass
oval photo frames antique looking
black and or gothic fabric for table tops and mantles or such
ghosts
firefly lights
have been looking for a while for one of those posed white cobras to place under a glass cloche
some Halloween cooking items would be fun (cookie cutters, candy molds)
love fall scented candles too
There are no food allergies so no worries there 
There are two little ghoulies haunting my home now an girl of 6 and a boy of 4

My Halloween Pinterest boards: 
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadee...ion-and-ideas/
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadee...y-inspiration/
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadee...haunted-bayou/
or
https://www.pinterest.com/aundriadee...un-~whimsical/



I'm not a fan of:
gore
body parts
babies
zombies
aliens
pirates
circus
Satanic or evil
blow molds
inflatables 
I do not need any day of the dead items ~they are quite beautiful but don't fit my style

Please have fun be creative and I will truly treasure any and all gifts you send. 
Thank you so much for being my reaper!!


*****New additions:
would live a web caster gun if you happen to be letting one go or find one on the cheap!

A hanging sign for: The Cackling Cauldron Est. 1326

I saw some cleaver crafty person make a great book page garland and would love one of those for my fireplace.

Target had some really great poseable rubber bats last year and I think they are coming back this year. I would love a some more.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the lists!! I see quite a few I could work with!! 

Make sure you add your lists over here, too, guys, as well as sending them to bethene with your info and shipping preferences!! We are down to the wire! Get those lists posted!!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I have not done this in a while but looking so forward to doing this!

Likes:
Anything Witchy, spelling books, potion bottles, I like the Ouija board or that print painted on pretty much anything.
Would like anything for my Laboratory, test tubes, beakers, Erlenmeyer flask, skeleton frogs.
Ghost people, hands, floating candles, tape or wire people, skeletons,skeleton fairies.
I like homemade or store bought items, I don't mind glitter on things.
Halloween towels, rugs, shower curtains, table cloths, apple scented candles, Halloween jewelry, window clings, ect.....

Dislikes:
Gore
Zombie babies
Bloody body parts
Clowns

https://www.pinterest.com/joelklaus/


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

*Fantastic Beasts & Magical Creatures*
I loved the Fantastic Beast movie. I have always love these and this movie is the greatest. I can’t wait for the next one. In this board I have saved lots (sorry there are so many, but I just sent all I had marked.) of info relating to such beasts or creatures. The thing that I would absolutely swoon over would be the Fantastic Beast suitcase. There is a tutorial on how to make it. I would love any part of this done. I realize that it is a big project and expensive unless you are very crafty. So, even the suitcase and the interfolding part would be great.

I plan to start collecting the beasts to go inside. Or even just a beast or so would be great and I can do the suitcase. I pinned a lot of different DIY instructions for making a few of the beasts or creatures. This project is the best thing I have ever found. I just wish I would have found it sooner. This is the best I have seen in a long time.

*Green or Hedge Witch*
I am working on a new display this year of a witch’s garden and could really use some help 
I would LOVE some of the hanging dried (silk or plastic)herbs and plants that could be found in a witch’s garden and then tied up with jute and hung upside down to store. I am going to have a baker’s rack with gardening tools and various containers that a witch might have in her kitchen. It will also have a wooden rack for (hopefully the plants mentioned above). I have a few of these but this is a real need this year. Old greenery items would be perfect as well as artificial floral stems and herbs like sold in the Dollar Tree or $ stores. Can use anything because these don’t have to be 100% accurately I just want the look. 

I am going to have some large baskets for displays of some of these things and have bookmarked a lot on Pinterest for the Green or Hedge Witch. I want it to look realistic and like she is really into plants and growing. Maybe some toadstools would be good too. I got some several years ago from a Reaper and have to figure out where I put them. Gnomes that are spooky looking or creepy. Any type of spooky for the garden area. Not evil gnomes.


I have a sign saved that is perfect for the garden itself. If you can do signs that would be perfect to have the Mary Mary quite contrary sign. Or anything else that you think would fit in and help make this area good. I plan to have our wheelbarrow filled with dirt and maybe a skeleton in it with a shovel and maybe a witch like she is pushing it. 

There are some beautiful pages in my Green or Hedge witch board that I think would make a wonderful reference of useful herbs and plants. They all are set with the same border and would make a great sort of personal journal for types of plants and uses. A cover that looks like it belongs to this type of witch added to this and would make a great prop to use in this area with my outdoorsy rugged witch who loves her garden. Sort of a plant spell book.

I just found the BEST thing on an Etsy shop for an idea. Small headstones that are the labels for herbs. The could be made out of foam or whatever. I think this is a great idea for this type of witch. They could also be used year round for an actual herb garden.

*Spooky or Creepy Plants*
I would also love a few creepy plants that can go around this area and my cemetery. I have plenty of creepers or grave poppers. I want to concentrate on a creepy cemetery feel. The creepy plants will go here. Love the doll heads but they need to be sad, dilapidated or spooky. Love the concrete looking paint on the dolls.

I love the idea the various pots filled with dirt and labels. Rosemary and a female hand or leg growing out of it. Basil and a man’s hand or leg and shoe. Maybe some other play on words like those. (Lavender, Jasmine or other similar names that could be used. Not too cutesy. But, when I found those gravestones (shown on Pinterest board.) with herb names on them I cracked up. What fun that would be. I could even start a real herb garden and use them year round. Even chia plants that have an errie look and feel to them. Small potted plants to sit on rack. Would love mandrake or even a baby Groot. (yes I know it is not a witch thing but I think he would fit right in with this scene.
*
Tree Faces or Magical Doors (big oak trees)*
Anything that could be added to trees like the wooden look faces and arms. I saw these everywhere last year. I would also love things like tree stumps (resin or paper mache or whatever) for this garden area. 

I am only decorating the outside with a theme.

Voodoo is probable theme for next year.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

*screeches in at last minute*
wasn't sure I was going to get to participate this year since I am between jobs but the spouse said I could! 

Likes
homemade stuff!!! - love love love! getting things that people make!!
spellbooks & boxes
kitties & bats
stuff for my pets (cats & dogs!)
Nightmare Before Christmas (anything Burton, really)
Harry Potter
gargoyles
steampunk & fantasy stuff (have several dragons in my witches cottage set)
solar lights
glow sticks & building supplies (zip ties, tape, etc)
the spouse loves those creepy babies *shudder*

The garage will be a witch's cottage with all sorts of oddments on the tables and shelves. - potions, spellbooks, curiosities, etc. I add to it every year and the kiddos love seeing what is new. 

The yard theme this year is spider infestation! We have plenty of the cheap stringy webbing but anything else spidery is welcome! The party this year will also be spider themed so there will be indoor spiders as well!

*We're really happy with anything we get - surprise packages are just fun! SERIOUSLY!!*


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you reaper, I appreciate you taking the time to put something together for me this Halloween season! 

I don't throw any parties, but I decorate inside and out. I have a long, but kind of narrow front porch that is covered. And I don't have any trees in my front yard. 
My style is more classic/vintage as opposed to overly bloody/gory. I like the classic skeletons and spooky ghosts etc. When it comes to decorations. Maybe I'm just nostalgic ?

General likes: skeletons, witches, ghosts, bats, Dia De Los Muertos, JOL's, skulls, Nightmare Before Christmas-esp Jack & Sally together, Haunted Mansion, crystal balls-think Madame Leota, spiders/spiderwebs, tombstones, spellbooks- love the one from Hocus Pocus, Halloween ornaments, vintage.

General Dislikes/don't need: clowns, biohazard, aliens, rats/rodents, movie characters i.e. Jason, Freddy, Chucky etc., dolls, roaches/maggots/bugs, torture, dead animals (skeleton animals are fine), miniature village, inflatables, owls, satanic items, silk flowers, fairies, steampunk, pirates (I don't have a need for it), zombies, mad scientist.

Here are some tips to help you out:

I really love homemade/handcrafted items, whether you make them yourself or they come from a thrift store/estate sale, I love the uniqueness. But if you aren't crafty, don't stress! Store bought is just fine with me! I'm pretty easy to please ?

I don't have many tombstones. If you make your own, I would love to have one.

I don't need any more wreaths.

I have 4 Dollar stores between my house 
and work, so I'm pretty much set there.

I have a huge collection of rubber bats, so I don't need any more of those little guys.

I have a couple of scentsy warmers. I am a little picky on scents due to my migraines, but cider and apple scents are usually fine. Same goes for candles.

I received 2 amazing buzzards last year in a reap and I would happily take a couple more. Or if you have the pink flamingos you can send those and I can make them into buzzards. Either way. For some reason my dollar stores have not carried flamingos in years and I can't find any! 

We moved 9 months ago and I now have multiple living rooms. If you sew I would happily take a Halloween pillow. Maybe something primitive or vintage. 

Vampires and mummies fall into the middle for me. I don't love them, but I don't hate them either.

I LOVE Bethany Lowe and anything like it!

I have an overabundance of baking items.

I don't need any wall scene setters or creepy music.

I love primitive witches and JOL's.

I have a collection of unique JOL's. I'm always on the hunt to add to my collection.

I don't need any more potion bottles.

I really love vintage Halloween, even if it's new and made to look old. I just love the decor from the 1940's and 1950's.

I'm fine with ouija board type decor.

If you sew or quilt I would be thrilled to receive something you have made.

If you have carving skills and want to carve a funkin, again I would be more than happy to be on the receiving end.

I don't have a table runner for my dining room table. If you find something or would like to make something, I would prefer something modern/gothic. 

I love New Orleans funeral/death culture. Not necessarily voodoo though.

I have a cabinet of curiosities, however nothing in it is fake or crafted. I have human bones, wet specimens, taxidermy, etc. 

I really like day of the dead, but I don't like the overly cheesy decorations. If it's super bright, colorful, and loud it probably won't go with my decor. Unless it's an ornament.

I'm looking for the plastic JOL bucket with the pirate patch over its eye and the the one with the little mask over its eyes. 

I collect spiderwebs. I have one under glass, one on wood, and a big one on slate. I'm always looking for more. 

I work in a funeral home, but I don't really do* much funeral related decor when it comes to decorating, just a touch here and there. I am always interested in reading about cultural death practices around the country/world.

If you're crafty and want to make a centerpiece for either my dining room table or my bar, I would happily accept that. 
I would love something like this:

https://honestlyyum.com/11584/diy-floral-skull-centerpiece/

I hope this gives you plenty of ideas dear reaper. I will love whatever you come up


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

I dislike satanic stuff, an cute Halloween stuff. Glitter.

So this year I’m brining back my infamous circus. So any clown or circus related stuff will do wonders for my haunt. I do decorate outside but also inside as well.

Also love Disney Halloween related, so anyone who wants to make a Disney topiary for Halloween I’m cool with!! Hint hint possible idea below haha
Bats and creepy critters are some of my favorites like rats or spiders.

Love cemetery’s like stones, candles
Love fall and Halloween scented candles for the house.

Love bloody and gory props
Anything that has a gross factor to it is my favorite, so butcher stuff is great.
Pumpkins. 
Skeletons 
Ghost
Werewolves 
Pirates such as the skulls or goblets 
Candelabras or candle holders

Witches, potion jars or spell books and anything that relates to a witches kitchen. 


Love zombies, vampires. Day of the dead
Skulls. Even home decor like kitchen stuff that is Halloween related. Really I like anything Halloween I’m not that picky. I will say I’m hoping for something handmade because I love original or creative gifts it would make my day so anything my reaper can come up with will do. So you can choose to focus on my haunt theme or go along with the likes.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

unloved poet, congratulations on the upcoming baby!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_To my Reaper, last year I was involved in a very horrible move in which the overwhelming majority of my belongings were lost; not only Halloween items, but my possessions in general. No sooner than I was getting settled in my new place did Hurricane Harvey hit, wiping out almost all that was left. This being said, I am having to build up years and years of Halloween props, collectibles, gifts and things that made me smile. While my heart is still broken, this is a great thing for you as you have the run of the mill! I can assure you anything you send is going to make my dark heart skip a beat and swell with excitement._


Likes:
•	Spell books
•	Potion jars (empty or filled)
•	Potion labels
•	Halloween socks (short/crew, knee length, toe socks, any style really)
•	Jack-O-Lanterns 
•	Things for my Cabinet of Curiosities (bones {all kinds, all sizes, all shapes}, loose teeth or dentures, prosthetic eye(s), medical instruments, monkey’s paw, 
tiny skeleton fairy or mermaid, etc.)
•	Corpse Coin project seen here: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/328692472774733316/
•	Vintage Halloween items
•	Full head creepy scarecrow mask (for building a scarecrow prop in my yard)
•	Lanterns 
•	Solar lights or some other light source to illuminate tombstones in yard
•	I always appreciate an ornament to hang on my full size Halloween tree from my Reaper. 
•	I love those rubber bats you can hang from the ceiling. You can never have too many! The black and the glow in the dark!
•	Life-size black cat prop
•	Halloween Music – even a CD you’ve made yourself.
•	The Legend of Sleepy Hollow by Washington Irving
•	Groundbreakers of any kind
•	13-hour clock
•	Life-size props
•	I have 3 cats who love to be spoiled. Cat toys and catnip are always appreciated
•	Professionally I worked in Pathology until my retirement. Yes, working on dead bodies and body parts, etc. There is no amount of blood and gore you can 
present to me that will turn my stomach. Give it your best shot if you’re in the mood. The sky is the limit in these categories.
•	Like Jekyll and Hyde, my other side is a belly dancer. Glam and Gore all the way! Shiny, sparkly things always catch my attention. Bring on the sequins, 
rhinestones and glitter if it’s something you find that’s just perfect for me!
•	I’m on a “Sleepy Hollow” kick right now and there are a few jack-o-lantern patterns on my pinterest board if you’re creative. 
https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/halloween-sleepy-hallow-the-headless-horseman/ . There is also a Hessian Horseshoe project that I love there. 
And the signs, too. *swoon*. Here’s another site that has a few patterns for jack-o-lanterns: 
https://www.zombiepumpkins.com/search/headless horseman, but with this one you have to be a member. It’s worth it if you’re a carver nut. 


Dislikes or Don’t Needs:
•	Stuffed animals
•	Ouija boards
•	Movie characters, i.e, Freddie, Jason, Michael Myers, etc.
•	Pirates
•	Aliens
•	Disney
•	Skeleton animals (unless listed above)


_Here’s a link to my Pinterest page. https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/ It’s loaded with all kinds of “stuff” I’ve pinned through the years. Your brain will probably explode. You should get an idea of my style, but the list here is currently what I’m “into”. I have lots of Halloween boards on Pinterest. There’s a “Project” board, a “Wish List” board and a Decorating Ideas” for starters. The other Halloween boards are divided into all kinds of other categories. Again, I’m practically starting from scratch, so I’m certain I’ll be thrilled with whatever you choose to send. Even if you stray from this list. Sometimes you find something and you just get a hunch about it. If that happens, go with it! I’m a firm believer in listening to your instincts. Happy Haunting!_


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

let the fun start now whoor


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

texaslucky said:


> unloved poet, congratulations on the upcoming baby!!!


Thank you texaslucky! I’ve just started feeling my little monster moving around and can’t wait to share my love of Halloween with them!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

unlovedpoet said:


> Thank you texaslucky! I’ve just started feeling my little monster moving around and can’t wait to share my love of Halloween with them!


We just got a little pumpkin hat for our October baby!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am updating my list to say that the only masks I need now are either witch or evil clown.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

I’m a little late to the party! But hi! My list was pretty plain so here is more detail. I love Halloween. I’ve been decorating for as long as I’ve been an adult and built my first haunted house last year. This years haunt is of course bigger AND better. I have two storage sheds for Halloween stuff and cannot be disappointed. I love the magic of Halloween in a cheesy, child like excitement kind of way not like a practicing witchcraft kind of way. 

I love traditional Halloween but not too cutesy. Jack o lanterns, witches, skeletons, black crows, vampires I love serial killers... Michael was my first scary movie. I was hooked at age 7! My haunt is filled with Gemmy animatronics but I try hard to make the scenes look believable, so any old creepy decor is fantastic!!

I love zombies, but don’t love gore. I likely won’t put many dead bloody bodies in my haunts. 

I love Halloweentown movies just as much as Halloween with Michael Myers. So anything that reminds me of a Halloween movie makes my heart happy. 

I don’t love the simple hocus locus stuff at spirit, or cutesty happy Halloween items, singing skeletons with catchy tunes are also a no go. 

Creepy candles with Halloween scenes are definitely great! Lighting of any kind, I love my vintage pumpkin string lights. I hope this helps someone!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

My dear victim no need to fret as I’m stalking you an have found some amazing gifts I’m sure you will be pleased with!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

creeperguardian said:


> My dear victim no need to fret as I’m stalking you an have found some amazing gifts I’m sure you will be pleased with!!


Wow, I can't wait to get them. Thank you!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I added to my list back on page one...forgot to mention that I love Hocus Pocus, especially Binx! I have been Pinning more things in my Halloween Pinterest boards, too, which I mentioned in the other thread, but I'll put here, too. Heck, I pin stuff daily, lol.

On that note, I think I should check back at my own Victim's list to see if anything has changed or was added...good to peek at it, just to make sure!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I added to my list back on page one...forgot to mention that I love Hocus Pocus, especially Binx! I have been Pinning more things in my Halloween Pinterest boards, too, which I mentioned in the other thread, but I'll put here, too. Heck, I pin stuff daily, lol.
> 
> On that note, I think I should check back at my own Victim's list to see if anything has changed or was added...good to peek at it, just to make sure!


Thanks for the heads up regarding your list. I check lists on a regular basis just to see if my victim edited/added anything.

I know that after I send my list to Bethene I always come up with a thing or two I forgot to put in that I either like or don’t like or need. 

I encourage everyone to tweak their list if needed. Your reaper is probably checking to see if you had forgotten to add something.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Thanks for the heads up regarding your list. I check lists on a regular basis just to see if my victim edited/added anything.
> 
> I know that after I send my list to Bethene I always come up with a thing or two I forgot to put in that I either like or don’t like or need.
> 
> I encourage everyone to tweak their list if needed. Your reaper is probably checking to see if you had forgotten to add something.


Exactly. Everyone should recheck their Victim's list on occasion. I change mine often after I send bethene my list. 

I try to not change it once Victims have been given out but, occasionally, I end up seeing something, forgetting something or not needing something and I want to try to let my Reaper know. 

Right before and during the Reaper I, also, tend to pin things on my Pinterest boards that I see while I'm out and about that are small and inexpensive or a cute, easy project, ect...things that would be good little ideas for my Reaper if they need more ideas...a good reason to keep up on your victim's pages they have linked, as well.


----------

